# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbretit te Shqiptareve: historia e Ahmet Zogut

## ALBA

DINASTIA ZOGU Brezi jone fatkeqesisht dine shume pak per jeten e te nderuarit Ahmet Zogu  Mbretit te Shqiptareve. Jeta dhe puna e tij ka zene nje nga vendet me te para ne peripecite e jetes politike, luftarake e civile te vendit tone, prej viteve 1912 e deri ne kohen kur italia pushtoj Shqiperine me 1939 dhe me pas ne mergim deri ne vitin 1961. Nuk eshte e lehte me qe te flases per jeten e te nderuarit Zog. Arsyet jane te ditura, sepse rregjimi komunist mbi 50 vjecar mbylli cdo gje te asaj kohe , dhe ne permendje emrin e Zogut apo te kohes se tij te kushtonte edhe jeten. Keshtu qe ajo periudhe 25 vjecare Zogu luftoi, punoi e sundoi u be tabu

Por fatkeqesisht akoma vazhdon nje heshtje per te edhe pse Sqiperia tashme eshte shpallur demokratike dhe ka shume parti politike. Ahmed Zogu lindi me 8 Tetor te vitit 1895. Ishte i biri i Xhemal Pashe Zogut. Principata Zogalliane e kishte qendren ne Burgajet te Matit. Historia na thote se Matja ishte Principata trashegimtare e Heroit Tone Kombetar, Skenderbeut. Sipas saje kur u munden shpatajt dhe Balshajt zemer medhenjt dhe te gjithe princat shqiptare, zune vendin e tyre, dhe moren flamurin e lirise dhe u rradhiten tu bejne balle sulmeve turke. Me i afti nder ta ishte Gjon Kastrioti, Princi i Krujes, Matit dhe i Vumenishtit ne Veri, Arian Komnen Topia, Princ i Kanines, i Himares, Cermenikes dhe i Shpatit ne jug Luftra te medha u zhvilluan si ne kepat te veriut ashtu edhe ne ato te jugut. Gjon Kastrioti u mund. Ne marreveshje me turqit u moren peng 3 djemt e tij. Me te voglin nga djemte e rriti Sulltani me bindjen se ky do te behej nje luftetar i mire ne sherbim te Turqise dhe nuk do to mbaj mend Krujen, vendin e tij. Mirepo Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu luftoi, fitoi dhe me ne fund kur i gjeti rastin erdhi ne Shqiperi me trimat e tij per te cliruar Krujen e tij qe se kishte harruar kurre. Me 3 Nendor te vitit 1443 pas thyerjes se Otomaneve ne betejen e Nish*t, niset me 300 kalores trima shqiptare dhe pas 3 javesh me 28 Nendore te vitit 1443 ngren Flamurin e Lirise ne Kruje. Per njeset e pese vjet Skenderbeu e mbajti Krujen dhe principatat e tjera te lirise te lira. Pas vdekjes se tij me 17 Janar te vitit 1468 merr fund dhe Liria qe paten shijuar Shqiptaret per cerek shekulli. Kruja dhe principatat e tjera rane , por jo ajo e Matit dhe motra e saj Mirdita nuk iu nenshtruan Turkut. Burgajeti ishte zemra e Matit me 200 shtepi, vendi ku ishte keshtjella e motshme e Principates se famshme Zogu dhe ku dergjej shpirti i ndritur i Mamices, motres se Skenderbeut. Sipas historise rreth shekullit XV, familja fisnike e Zogut zbriti nga Veriu I Shqiperise dhe zuri vend ne Burgajet te Matit. Zogollet u ngriten kunder turqise dhe me vrasjen e Gazi Beut, Sulltani u detyrua me njoft Dinastine Zogalliane sundimin e Matit, qe I pari I saj Zogu i Madh dhe me pas Zogu i Vogel.Te gjithe pashallaret dhe bejleret e kesaj dinastie munden me e mbajt Matin jashte sundimit Turk. Me 1621 kur ne fushe te betejes u vra Abdullah Beg Zogu i dha te kuptoje Sulltanit njehere e pergjithmone se ne Mat zien vetem baruti. I biri i Abdullait, Ahmeti dhe me pas i biri i Ahmetit, Mahmuti jo vetem qe mbajten Matin te lire, por ndihmuan krahina te tjera me i shkeput copa-copaprej duareve te turqeve. Pas Mahmutit erdhi i biri Xhelal Pashe Zogu, i cili ne nje beteje u plagos rende dhe u zu rab e u internua ne Turqi. Vendin e Xhelalit e zuri i biri, Xhemal Pashe Zogu. Ky u be qeveritari i Matit me zonjen e tij Sadije Hanmi, qe e quanin ne ate kohe "Luanesha e Matit". T. Dilo ne librin e tij "Mbreti i jone ne rinine e Tij", botuar ne Tirane ne vitin 1935, thekson: "Dhe ne fakt ka qene nje familje shume e degjuar dhe shume e respektuar ajo e Zogut. Ne shume vilajete te Turqise dhe ne qarqet e Stambollit, bashke me Pallatin e Sulltaneve, prej shumeshekujsh, nderoheshin cquarisht djemt e kesaj Familje, te cilet kishin ditur te fitojne simpathine dhe respektin me cilesite e tyre te rralla, dhe kjo pasuri morale ishte, pothuaj, bere nje tradite familjare brez pas brezi." Xhemal Pashe Zogu, qe i ati i Ahmet Zogut, me vone Mbreti i Shqiptareve, me emrin Zogu i Pare. Xhemal Pasha kishte nje kulture shume te gjere, politikan i ralle, administrator dhe luftetar. Mati dhe Dibra aty e kishin vendin e keshillimit te tyre. Xhemal Pashau kujdes shume per edukimin e te birit Ahmetit. Ai mori si mesues te gjuhes shqipe patriotet Efendi Ceken dhe Dervish Himen, kurse per turqishten Hafiz Muharrem Dibren. Ne kohen kur Xhemal Pasha ishte ne pergatitjen e planit per nji kryengritje te pergjithshme ne Shqiperi, dhe ne prag te levizjes se Xhon Turqeve, qe ishte njifare shprese per pamvaresine e Shqipnise, me 1908, vdiq ne moshen 41 vjecare. Kjo qe nje humbje e rende per Dinastine Zogalliane, per Matin, Mirditen dhe Shqiperine.

Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Me vdekjen e Babait te Zogut timonin e Dinastise Zagu e mori nana e Ahmet Zogut me qe Ahmeti ishte vetem 13 vjec. Gazetari, shkrimtari dhe historiani i shquar Suedez Sven Auren ka shkruar ne librin mbi Shqiperine "Europeisk Orient" se: " Familja Zogu ishte shume e bezdiseshme per sulltanet e Turqise. Dhe nena e Zogut ishte shume e afte dhe ambicioze, ajo e shihte Shqiperine se shpejti te lire, dhe familja Zogu te ishte ne krye te betejes se ardheshme te fitores kunder sundueseve sikurse kishte qene shekuj me radhe. Ajo parashikonte djalin e saj Ahmetin si te vetmin pinjoll te kesaj familje qe me ne fund te vendoste fatin e Shqiperise se panvarur dhe sovrane. Sipas saj kishte lindur e po brumosej pasardhesi I Skenderbeut". Ahmet Zogu kishte nje zgjuarsi te madhe nga natyra. Ai ishte kureshtare, i matur, serioz i shkathet e mjeshter i perdorimit te armeve. Ishte 13 vjecar e merrte pjese ne kuvendin e burrave. Ata qe e kane njoftur shkruajne se Ahmeti megjithese i vogel nuk permende kurre krahine por gjith shqiperine. Burrat neper gjyqe thirrnin Beun e Vogel (sikurse e quqnin). Ai jipte vendime qe edhe te moshuarit nuk gjenin zgjidhje. Nena e tij e ndritur, duke i pare dhuntite e djalit te saj nuk donte me e mbajt ne Mat, por donte me i dhene dituri me te medha per nje te ardhme per gjithe vendin per nje dite jo te larget. Megjithe pikellimin per djalin e vogel dhe me gjithe kundershtimeve e te pareve te Matit dhe te pleqenise ajo vendosi me e cu ate ne Stamboll ne lice e me vone me studiuar ne Akademine Ushtarake. Per zgjuarsi dhe pervetesimin e gjere te shkolles. Ai u gradua ne intervale te shkurteta. Prej vitit 1912, Ai jo vetem studionte, por ishte ne kontakt me perfaqesues shqiptare dhe informohej per gjendjen ne Atdhe. Ishte koha e levizjes per pamvarsine e Shqiperise dhe fitorja e Xhon Turqeve, shpallja e Hyrietit, qe mund te quhet dhe nje sukses i shkelqyer i armeve te papushuara shqiptare. Kryengritja e pare e Kosoves, perhapja e saj ne Shkoder, Mirdite dhe Kongreset e Manastirit, Dibres dhe Elbasanit per te drejten e Gjuhes Shqipe. Kryengritja e pergjithshme ne shqiperi dhe si pasoje e saj Autanomija Shqiptare ne Vilajetin e Shkodres, Kosoves, Manastirit dhe Janines qene nxitje e flakes e 17 vjecarit Ahmet Zogu qe te ndodhej ne qender te ngjarjeve qe kishin te benin me fatin e Atdheut. Atdheu po lahej ne gjak, dhe vendi i Tij tashme ishte beteja vendimtare ne Shqiperi NGA LUFTETAR I THJESHT DERI NE KOMANDANT LEGJENDAR Ne fund te vitit shkollor me 1912 Zogu u nis prej Stambolli me disa trima te Tij e arriti ne Diber te Madhe ku u prit si nje prijes dhe burre me pondus, u informua mbi gjendjen e vendit dhe vendosi me i be nje visite kortezie Kamejkamit te vendit. Qeveritari Turk priti Beun e Matit, por u befasua kur pa nje djale fare te ri. Ai e permbajti veten kur pa se kishte te bente me nje burre te pjekur, te afte dhe me nje horizont te gjere si per Shqiperine gjithashtu edhe per Turqine. Ne fund te ketij takimi Zogu i tha qeveritarit Turk: "Perandorija Otomane gabon kur perdore nje qendrim armiqesor kundra aspiratave te Kombit Shqiptare, sidomos pas shpalljes se Hyrietit, mund tr rrjedhin ngjarje te pa pandehura dhe te idheta nga kjo sjellje" Pasi u kthy ne Sarajen e vet ne mat kaluan jave dhe nga te gjitha anet vinin njerez me e pa dhe me i paraqit besnikerine e patundeshme te fiseve te tyre, ketij djaloshi te ri tek i cili kishin varur shpresat per nje panvaresi te shpejt. Kur plasi kryengritja e dyte ne Kosove ne korrik te 1912, ajo u perhap shpejt ne Jug. Keshtu qe Turqija u detyrua me pranu kerkesat e shqiptareve. Shtetet Ballkanike e pane qe Shqiperia do te perfitonte dobi te medha ne saje te armeve te bijeve te saj, e nga kjo frike dhe per faktin qe nuk donin nje Shqiperi te lire me vehte, i shpallen lufte Turqise. Zogu si largpames qe ishte parashikonte kurthin qe shtete fqinje i thurnin vendit tone, vendosi te mos kthehet ne shkolle ne Stamboll, por te luftoje per bashkimin e gjith Shqiperise. Shtetet Ballkanike iu sulen Shqiperise me i marre nga nje cope. Zogu e kuptoj mire se bashkimi i Shqiperise ishte me e sigurt nen Turqine ne ato moment sesa te binte ne dore te armiqeve shekullor ballkanas. Ky popull qe kishte ndezur kryengritjen e Kacanikut kunder Durgut Pashes, ky popull qe nuk iu kishte trembur vdekjes, ky popull paqedqshes qe i kishte qendruar besnik antareve te Lidhjes Ballkanike sot ishte me ne rrezik se kurre po nga vendet anetare te Lidhjes se Ballkanit. Ky 17 vjecar i pa perkulun i ben nje telegram prefektit te Dibres: "Mund te mbledh nje fuqi prej 2000 matjanesh dhe jam gati te nisem vete ne krye te keasj fuqije kunder armikut ne Shkoder po te me dergoj qeveria Turke minicion." Zogu e kishte te qarte strategjine qe do te perdorte.

Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Me ndaluar ushtrite ballkanike me shkel token Shqiptare dhe ne ato vende ku ti merrte prej Turqise te ngrinte flamurin e pavaresise me Shkodren ne krye. Pergjigjja e gatshme e Turqise nuk vonoi.Armet erdhen dhe Zogu u beni nje kushtrim malesoreve per te ruajtur tokat e Ilireve nga pushteti grabitqare fqinje. Kalaja e Zogut u mbush me mijera pleq dhe te rinj. Nena e tij e porositi me tregua burreri si te paret dhe bekoi betejen e ardhshme i uroj djalit te dilte faqebardhe ne lufte kunder Karadakut grabitqar. Luftetaret trima u nisen per betejen e madhe nen udheheqjen e Beut te Vogel. Lufta qe e ashper dhe 80 trima matjane dhane jeten ne ate beteje. Ahmet Zogu ne krye te luftes here me komande here me pushke nuk pesoi gje vec xhoka e tij ishte shpuar nga plumbi tej per tej. Kjo beteje eshte perjetesuar me nje kenge epike. "Ketu do te bej nje krahasim me Heroin Tone Legjendar Skenderbeun." Ne moshen 18 vjecare Skenderbeu ne krye te nje ushtrije Turke, shtypi kryengritjen ne Brusa te Azize se Vogel. Kjo fitore qe hapi I pare ne ngritjen e grades dhe simpatia e Sulltanit. Ndersa Zogut iu desh me u hedh ne lufte per Shqiperine ne moshen 17 vjecare, se atehere e kerkoje nevoja e Atdheu. Me 17 Qershor te vitit 1961, ne New York, z. Vaclovas Sidzikauskas, Kryetar i Asambles te Kombeve Evropiane te Roberuar, thote se emrin e Mbretit Zog e sheh te lidhur ngushte me historine e Shqiperise moderne dhe nga kjo histori vecon e deklalon: "Personi i Mbretit Zog dhe ai I Skenderbeut pese shekuj me pare na tregojne se cprej celiku jane bere Shqiptaret". Serbet iu kishin drejtuar Matit. Zogut i erdhi lajmi, dhe ai caktoi zevendesit e vet ne lufte kunder Malit te Zi, ndersa vete niset per ne Mat me u pre sulmin Serbeve. Kur Shqiperia ishte ne valen e luftes me shtetet fqinje, erdhi nje lajm tjeter, por gazmor: Ismail Qemal Beu ishte nisur per me shpallur pamvaresine ne Vlore. Zogu tani duhet te linte Matin ne duart te sigurta qe te mos e rrembenit Serbet. Ai edhe ketu zgjodhi trima te zot qe iu betuan se nuk do te lejonin kembe serbi te shkelte Matin. Zogu vendosi me shku ne Vlore pa marre parasysh motin e keq dhe pengesat e turqeve gjate rruges. Ai do te arrinte ne Vlore gjalle apo vdek. Zogu qe delegati i Matit. Kur Ismail Qemali e pa delegatin, djalin 17 vjecar, i mallengjyer e puthi ne balle dhe i tha: Mirese erdhe biri im. Duhet ta dishe se, per kete pune qe po bejme sot per shpetimin e Shqiperise, kemi pasur per mesues gjyshin tend, Xhelal Pashe Zogun. Pas shpalljes se pavaresise duhej vepruar shpejt.Ai u kthye ne Mat dhe mblodhi parine dhe i njohti me pamvaresine e vendit, por kjo duhej me u mbrojt me gjak e lufte. Konferenca e 20 Dhjetorit te vitit 1912 e njohti pamvaresine e Shqiperise dhe e emberoj nje komision per administrimin e vendit derisa Fuqite e Medha te zgjidhnin nje mbret. Fqinjet ju versulen Shqiperise perseri. Shtetet e medha caktuan nje Mbret per te vendosur qetesine dhe qeverisjen e Shqiperise. Princi prusian Wilhelm afWied erdhi ne Shqiperi me 7 Mars te vitit 1913 dhe vendosi me pas si kryeqytet Durresin. Ai u prit me shume enthuziazem nga populli i lodhur nga grindjet dhe grabitjet e fqinjve nga te gjitha anet. Shqiperia perjetonte nje lufte per egzistence si ng grindje e kryengritje te ndryshme, ashtu edhe lufte per pushtet dhe nga influenca e te huajve. Me 15 Maj te vitit 1913 u zbraz Shkodra dhe fuqite e medha moren administraten, kurse me 11 Gusht ne Konferencen e Ambasadoreve ne Londer u caktuan afersisht kufinjt me Greqine. Por shtetet fqinj nuk e respektuan pamvaresine tone. Keshtu qe Princ Wiedi nuk mundi me e ndryshuar situaten fare. Ai nuk e njihte popullin tone, karakterin, zakonet as dhe gjuhen, keshtu qe shpejt e pa qe misioni i Tij qe i pa mundshem ne labirinthin Shqiptare. Ai u largua nga Shqiperia me 3 Shtator te vitit 1914. Lufta e Pare Boterore e gjen Ahmet Zogun ne malet e Matit ku luftonte per fatin e ri te Shqiperise.

Vazhdon..

----------


## ALBA

Me 1916 terhiqen Malazezet prej Shkodre dhe hyne forcat austriake. Komandanti I ushtrise Austriake August Von Karl kishte degjuar ne Shqiperi ishte nje burre shteti dhe nje luftetar i madh dhe vendosi te hyje ne marreveshje me te. Augusti i propozoi Zogut qe te mblidhte ushtri dhe nen komanden e nje konoleli Austriak te nisej per ne Kruje dhe te lufonin per Austrine.Pergjigjja e Zogut qe koncize dhe e prere. Ai ne vend qe te pranonte ne nje ushtri te madhe ngadhenjyese iu pergjigj Von Karlit: "Fuqine e kanm gati, dhe do te nisem per ne Kruje brenda dy diteve, do te nisem po, vecse kurre nen komanden e nje koloneli te huaji, dhe ne favor te nje ushtrie qe nuk eshte e vendit tim. Do te punoj dhe luftoj ne emer te Shqiperise dhe, arritur ne Kruje, mendoj me thirre ne nje kuvend te gjithe perfaqesuesit e krahinave tr ndryshme Shqiptare per me formuar Asamblene Kushtetuese per te caktuar fatin e Atdheut. Kush eshte burre Shqiptare, sot nuk duhet te duroje me qe te luhet me fatin tone". Ai u nis me dy mije trima ne Kruje, por Austriaket e kishin pushtuar.U drejtua per ne Tirane dhe ajo sapo kishte rene ne duart e Austriakeve. Atehere u nis per ne Elbasan, me 14 Shkurt merr Durresin, ku midis brohoritjeve entuziaste ngren Flamurin e Skenderbeut. Po keshtu veproi te dergoje nje fuqi kombetare per te zene Fierin, Lushjen dhe Beratin. Elbasani e priti prijesin dhe lutetarin e pa trembur me brohoritje te zjarrta. Pa u clodhur mori dy zyra per administrate, mblodhi disa intelektuale te zot dhe vendosi te mbante nje mbledhje ku do te formonte Asamblene Kombetare. Ushtrija Austriake u befasua dhe nuk dinte se si tia bente ketij kryetrimi dhe politikani qe ngriti ne kembe gjithe Shqiperine. Me e eliminuar u dilte keq. Ata u munduan me e integru ne ushtrine e tyre. I akorduan graden e kolonelit ne ushtrine austriake, i premtuan pasuni, i afruan gjithecka qe mund ti afronin nje prinjesi, vec se ky te hiqte dore nga planet e tija. Ahmet Zogu kishte urdher te caktuar, per te nuk kishte pasuri, grada ne bote qe tia shuante zjarrin e dashurise per Atdheun. Austriaket e pane se me cilin kishin te benin dhe sabotuan Asamblene e Elbasanit duke penguar delegatet me pretekst se kishte rene semundja e koleres ne ate qytet. Zogu nuk u demoralizua.Kauza e Tij nuk ndaloi perkundrazi titanik vazhdoi misionin qe i kishte ngarkuar vehtes per Atdhe. Ahmed Zogu iu pergjigj thirrjes se August Von Karlit per nje takim te ri ne Shkoder. Zogu e sfidoi dhe njehere komandantin Austriak ne mes te ushtrise se huje tude i thene: "Austria kishte ardhur ne Shqiperi si libruese, e pra, ishte mike e Shqiperise; ghe nuk kuptoj se me cte drejte ajo perzihet ne punet tona te bredshme; dhe nuk kuptoj se si administrata e vendit te mos jete ne duart dhe kontrollin e Shqiptareve". Ky qendrim e acaroi dhe me shume gjendjen, por dhe kesaj iu gjet nje zgjighje elegante. Kur, me 21 Nendor te vitit 1916 vdiq Franc Jozefi dhe ne fron hypi Perandori i ri Karli i Pare, Zogu perfaqesoi nje delegacion shqiptare per ti parashtruar Atij homazhet e Shqiperise. Zogu u prit si nje kryetar shteti. Kur Karli I e kuptoi qe Zogu po pergatitej me e kthy ne atdhe atehere ndryshoi puna. Ata i parashtruan Zogut me shume takt se prania e Tij ne Shqiperi, do te pengonte veprimet ushtarake te Austrise ne Shqiperi, dhe i premtuan graden me te larte. Zogu protestoi: "Une kam ardhur ne Viene si delegat i Kombit Shqiptare dhe jo si rob, asnje grade dhe pasuri nuk kane vlere per mua". Zogu mbeti ne Viene deri ne mbarim te luftes se Pare Boterore. Koha e qendrimit te Tij ne Viene qe shume e dobishme. Ai mesoi shume, u stervit ne artin luftarak, lexoi historine dhe gjuhen gjermane Ne Austri pregatiti nje plan per pamvaresine e Shqiperise. Kur u neneshkrua armepushimi me 11 Shtator1918, u vendos qe ushtrite aleate te qendronin ne Shqiperi derisa te caktohej fati i saj ne Konferencen e Paqes ne Paris. Pas dy vjetesh mergimi ne Austri u kthy perseri ne Shqiperi me nje bindje te pa tundur se i vetmi shpetim i Shqiperise ishte pregatitja e nje Kongresi te Madh Kombetar per te diskutuar gjendjen e mbrendshme dhe te jashtme dhe per te marre masat adekuate decisive per clirimin e vendit. Keshtu u vendos me u mbajt Kongresi i Lushjes me 21 Janar te vitit 1920. Situata ishte shume e veshtire. Ushtrite e huaja ishin kudo, bile komanda ushtarake e Italise vrau patriotin me te pakompromentuar Abdyl Ypin. Kjo qe perpjekja e te huajve me ndaluar dhe me prish planet e ketij Kongresi sikurse bene me ate te Elbasanit para disa vitesh. Vendosmeria e Zogut dhe e patrioteve te tjere bene qe ky Kongres te vazhdoje punimet nen mbrojtjen e sigurt te Ahmed Zogut. Shkrimtari Milto Sotir Gurra ne librin "Themelet e patriotizmit shqiptare" botuar ne vitin 1933, e ka cilisuar Ahmet Zogun si "Shpirti i Kongresit te Lushjes". Ne ate Kongres qe vazhdoi deri me 9 Shkurt, u proklamua themeli I shtetit te pare Shqiptare. U zgjodh kryetari i Kongresit Aqif Pashe Bicaku. U hartua nje note e rrepte proteste kunder forcave aleate qe synonin ta coptonin Shqiperine. U padit qeveria e Durresit me Esat Pashe Toptanin qe perkrahej nga te huajt dhe qe nuk perfaqesonte aspiratat e popullit Shqiptare. U zgjodh Keshilli i Larte (Rregjenca deri ne vendosjen e nje Mreti). Ne ate keshille u zgjodhen patriotet me te afte, me eksperience dhe urtesi dhe qe perfaqesonin te gjitha shtresat e relihjionit shqiptare. Imzot Bumci katolik, Aqif Pashe Bicaku bektashi, Sotir Peci ortodoks dhe Abdi Toptani Musliman. Ne Kongres ishte perfaqesuese e gjith Shqiperia me nje shumice te konsiderueshme delegatesh, prandaj u zgjodh dhe qeverija e re me ne krye Shkelqesine e Tij Sulejman Delvinen, Ahmet Zogu minister i puneve te Mbrendshme, Mehmet Konica i Puneve te Jashtme, Hoxha Kadriu i Drejtorise, Ali Riza Kolonja i Luftes etj. Kryeqytet provizor u caktua Tirana. U zgjodhen dhe anetaret e Senatit. Delegatet e Kongresit do te qendronin ne Lushje deri sa te vendosej qeveria ne Tirane. Parlamenti i pare i Shqiperise se pamvarur u mblodh me 27 Mars te vitit 1920. Zogu ishte zgjedhur ne postin me te veshtire meqe ishte i vetmi qe kishte treguar nje vetmohim te pashembullt si ne pregatitjen e Kongresit dhe te mbrojtjes se tij, por edhe ne te gjitha perpjektet me lufte, zotsi, urtesi dhe diplomonci qe ne moshen 17 vjecare, pa ndaluar rugen per clirimin e Atdheut. Delrgatet e kishin te qarte se Ai ishte i vetmi qe mund te siguronte zbatimin e vendimeve te Kongresit dhe ruajtjen e gjithe Shqiperise. Zogu u zotua se do te nisej per Tirane dhe kur ta merrte Tiranen do te pregatiste qeverine qe te instalohej atje. Megjithe keshillat e mjaft delegateve qe te mos nisej aq shpejt, sepse rruget ishin plot me ushtri te huaja, ai nuk u mprapsht. Ahmet Zogu mori me vehte 25 djem matjane qe dhe keta vendosen te vdesin me prinjesin e Kongresit Kombetar. Kur iu afrua Kavajes u gjend perpara topave dhe mitralozave te nje fuqie ushtarake te huje. Komandanti i asaj ushtrije e ndaloi Ministrin e Puneve te Mbrendshme te Shqiperise dhe e urdheroi qe te kthehej prapa se ndryshe do te perdorte forcen. Zogu gjakftohte si gjithmone iu pergjigj: "Jam i urdheruar nga Kongresi i Lushjes, i cili me ka zgjedh M.P.Mbrendshme te Shqiperise qe te arrije me doemos ne Tirane; une jam nje ushtare, dhe prandaj gjalle ose vdek, duhet qe te kryej detyren qe me eshte ngarkuar. Ju ne doni qelloni me pare mbi gjoksin tim". Nje heshtje varri ra aty. Komandanti i huaji e pa qe ky djale kaq i ri dhe kryelarte nuk ka ndermend me u mbrapesuar, dhe i leshoi rrugen per te mos be nje krim. Zogu me te 25 trimat e Tij hyri ne kavaje, emeroi nje nenprefekt dhe nenpunesa te tjere per administrimin e qytetit, refuzoi kategorikisht propozimet e Qeverise se Durresit me anulluar vendimet e Kongresit te Lushnjes, dhe u nis per ne Tirane. Ne Shijak prap nje natalion ushtarak i kishin zene rrugen dhe ishin gati te hapnin zjarr. Komandanti i batalionit te huaji e urdheroi qe te kthehej prapsht, dhe ketu qe pergjigja e vendosur, pergjigja e Shqiptarit "gjalle ose vdekur do t kaloj". Atehere komandanti i tha ushtrise qe te pergatitej per te hapur zjarr, po ashtu dhe Zogu u tha trimavete vet qe te ngrenin mauzeret por te mos qellojne pa qelluar ushtrija e huaji. 

Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Kur Zogu shtriu kemben e djathte ne prag te ures pa u trembur nga grukat e gatshme te mitralozave, atehere ngrihet kamandanti nga pozicioni luftarak barkas, i afrohet Zogut dhe i shterngon doren ne sheje miqesije. Ushtari i huaji e kishte kuptuar vullnetin e celnikte te Zogut dhe vendosmerine me e derguar nje urdher te shenjte ne vend. Rruga per ne Tirane qe shume e veshtire per Ministrin e Puneve te Mbrendshme per kete 25 vjecar qe ia kishte kushtuar rinine dhe jeten vec Shqiperise. Qeverija Kombetare u vendos ne Tirane dhe minjihere i deklaroi te gjtha qeverite e tjera qe sundonin ne Shqiperi te rrezuara dhe proklamoi pamvaresine e Atdheut me kufinjt politik te 1913. Kjo qeveri u njoft shpejt nga shume vende. Edhe pse Konferenca e Paqes pati caktuar kufinjt prap se prap si Greket ashtu dhe Jugosllavet mundoheshin me shkeput dhe me nga toka jone. Kurse Vlora ishte ne duart e Italianeve, Korca Republik ne vehte me Francezet si sundues. Jugosllavet gjeten nje shkak tjeter me marre nje pjese te madhe. Ata kishin strehuar Marka Gjonin dhe me pretekst se gjoja qeverija Shqiptare po sillet keq kunder katolikeve ngriti Mirditen me shpall edhe ata nje Republik me Markagjonin si kryetar. Ishte tetor 1921. Fqinjet u munduan me cdo menyre me perca dhe sundua. Ata paguanin agjenta me shti faren e luftes dhe te vllavrasjes. Bajraktaret nuk ishin mesuar me iu bind nje qeverije legjitime. Ata deshen me vazhduar si ne kohen e turkut te percare me tarafin dhe trimat e tyre. Ne mars 1922 u ngrit Dibra dhe i pari i saj Elez Isufi gati e mori Tiranen. Zogu ishte akoma minister i mbredshem. Katastrofa e madhe qe shume afer. Zogu mori vete komanden dhe njehere tregoj trimerine dhe vendosmerine me mbrojt qeverine legjtime. Ai i dha afat Elez Isufit deri ne oren 12, qe te dorzohej se ndryshe do te hapte zjarr. Konsulli Anglez nderhyri dhe Elez Isufi u lejua te largohej per ne Diber me te 500 luftetare te tij bile dhe me armatim. Ketu shihej shpirti i Zogut. Nje shqiptare nuk carmatosej kur jepte fjalen. Elez Isufi e kuptoi se Qeverija e Tiranes luftonte per gjithe Shqiperine dhe Zogu ishte garanti i saji. Shqiperia qe krejt e shkaterruar nga cdo pikepamje. Qeverija e dinte qe pa shkolla nuk kishte asnje shans. Deri ne fund te 1922 u happen 54 shkolla neper qytete e katunde, 50 prej tyre per 3 deri ne shate vjet, Liceu i korces. Ishte nevoje e ngutshme me nxjerre mjeke, agronome, jurista dhe administratoreme shkolle te larte perendimore. Per kete arsye qe nga Kongresi i Lushnjes u krijuan bursa shteterore dhe me se 100 shqiptare ishin derguar ne universitetet e Frances, Italise, Austrise dhe Gjermanise. Nje dite kur Zogu po ngjitej shkalleve per ne Kuvend, iu be nje atentat nga studenti Matjan Beqir Valteri. Zogu u plagos ne kembe e ne dore. Ai tregoi nje gjakftohtesi te jashtezakonshme dhe hyri ne salle pa dhene asnje shenje alarmi. Keshtu evitoi nje gjakderdhje fatale. Herman Berstein, minister i SHBA ne Oborrin Mbretor Shqiptare e ka pershkruar kete fakt, ket skene, ne kujtimet e tij: "Nje i ri budalla, Beqir Valteri nga Mati, u shti te vere ne zbatim kete plan te kundershtareve dhe te armiqeve politik te Zogut. Beqirit ja mbushen mendjen se po te bente kete pune ai do te konsiderohej Hero Kombetar dhe se emri i tij do te kalonte ne histori si ai qe shpetoi vendin e tij. Me 23 shkurt te 1923, ndersa Zogu ngjitej shkalleve per te hyre brenda ne sallen e Asamblese, Beqir Valteri ju vu dhe shtiu dy here nga prapa kunder Zogut. Zogu, i goditur dy here ne dore dhe ne kofshe, u fut, sic ishte nisur ne sallen e Asamblese. Delegatet e Asamblese shikuan me sy te caroditur, kur Ai me ngadale u ul me gjakftohtesine me te madhe ne vendin e sekretarit. Zedhenesi i Parlamentit, i frikesuar ishte larguar dhe shume te tjere ishin ne pikun e panikut te pergjithshem. Trupi i Zogut qe mbushur me gjak, po ai u ngrit ne kete cast dhe nisi te flase: "Keto gjera, - u tha ai delegateve me qetesi, - shpesh here ngjajne, ne nuk i dijme se jur dhe ku: pra merreni kete gjendje me qetesi dhe rregull". Ne kete menyre ai i zbuti delegatet. Pastaj u nis per ne shtepine e vet, kur te dy plumbat ia hoqen nga trupi dhe u mjekua. Per se shpejti Ai u sherua fare dhe pas atentatit doli ne skene". Kur kishte kalur nje muaji, ne nej rruge te Tiranes u vra Avni Ruetemi, I kishte vrare ne Paris tradhetarin e Shqiperise Esat Pashe Toptanin. Opozita ja ngarkoi fajin qeverise. Fan S. Noli ishte kryetar i opozites dhe shpalli se varrimi i Avniut do te behej ne Vlore. Atje u mblodhen te gjithe kundershtaret e qeverise. Atje Noli me nje fjalim te zjarrte kerkoi zgjidhjen e gjendjes se vajtueshme te Shqiperise me revolucion. Nje komision me 10 prefektura vendosen me pergatit nje kryengritje dhe me rrezuar qeverine legjitime te Tiranes. Keshtu qe me 10 qershor te 1924 kryengritesit u futen ne Tirane pa gjakderdhje. Qeverija dhe Zogu menduan me e lene me aq se me kundershtuar do te behej nje lufte vlavrasje dhe do te ishte ne dobi te shteteve fqinj qe nuk linin gur pa luajtur me e shkaktuar trubullira te tilla. Zogu me nje grup qeveritaresh shkuan ne Jugosllavi, kurse nje grup tjeter ne Itali, me shprese se vendi do te gjente bnje zgjidhje politike dhe ekonomike, me qe per keto arsye u nis kjo kryengritje. Ky puc shteti eshte quajtur padrejtesisht Revolucioni i Qershorit te 1924. Revolucioni eshte kur nje popull ngrihet ne kembe dhe ndryshon krejt nje sistem shoqeroro-politik, ndryshon arsimin, kulturen, administraten, sistemin ekonomik, industrine dhe te ndrurit e pasurise etj. Edhe sipas gjournalistit, historianit dhe perjetuesit te asaj kohe te ndierit Tajar Zavalanit, thuhet ae qe nje grush shteti dhe ilegal. Per sqarim (Zavalni qe vete folenist dhe antizogist deri pas Luftes se dyte Bterore). Ne krye te qeverise u vu Bishkop Fan Noli. 

Vazhdon ...

----------


## ALBA

Asgje nga se u premtua nuk u be. Prape po citoj Tajar Zavalanin: "Rralle ne histori shpresat e nje populli u tradhetuan me nje menyre kaq te plote dhe kaq shpejt. Duel ne shesh menjehere se opozita radikale ishe nje grumbull politikanesh qe vepronin se bashku pse ishin kundra disa gjerave, dhe jo pse deshen me zbatuar nje program konstuktive reformash administrative, ekonomike dhe shoqerore". Sulejman Delvina qe beri pjese edhe ne kabinetin e Fan Nolit e permblodhi qendrimin e qeverise keshtu: "Ne luftuam per te debuar partine e Ahmet Zogut sepse kishim jeten ne rrezik. Reformat qe kerkoni ju te rinjte jane gjepura". Deshperimi me i madh erdhi kur ai qe hodhi parrullen e revolucionit mbi varrin e Avni Rustemit u tregua me pak revolucionar se te gjithe. Noli e tregoji vehten se ishte nje dashnor dhe nje mjeshter i letersise por nje diletant i politikes. E ashtuquajtura Qeveria Revolucionare e Qershorit ishte nje barke pa timon ne mes te tallazeve te furishme. Qeverija Noliane nuk zgjodhi asnje rruge qe duhej ne ate situate: ose me zbatuar reformat qe duheshin me urgjence ne disa dekrete revolucionare: ose ne legalizuar pushtetin e ri duke bere zgjedhje te reja parlamentare. Qeverija e Nolit nuk beri vec gabime fatale ne politiken e mbrendshme, por edhe ne ate te jashtmen qe i kushtoi shtrejt jo vetem atij por edhe Atdheut. Ai shkoi ne Gjeneve per te lypur nje hua. Dikur Lidhja e Kombeve e kishte pranur dhe perkrah Shqiperine, kurse tani ai u pa si nje uzurpator deri sa nuk kishte provuar legalisht se ishte i zgjedhur nga populli. Prandaj qeverite e botes nuk e njihnin si kryetar qeverije, por me i dhene hua jo se jo. Nuk munden me lene pa permendur fjalet e zjarrta thumbuese te ketij briljanti te gojes qe kete here qene fatale per te e per popullin. Aty Noli tha: "Demokracia eshte mashtrimi hiprokit i popujve, parlamenti nje mortaje, zgjedhjet e lira nje komedi; buokracija e Gjeneves, me komisione, i mbulojne merimangat.." Ai i vuri nje damke te zene Lidhjes se Kombeve te Bashkuara me frazen e famshme: "Keshilli dhe Assambleja jane duke ardhur rrotull me nje qerthur pa fund dhe jane duke prodhuar flluska sapuni". Kjo shkoi kunder qellimit te tij, dhe ishte krejt e padrejt, se Lidhja e Kombeve e kishte shpetuar Shqiperine tre vjet me pare nga agresioni jugosllav. Ate e kishte peskuar miza e hakmarrjes shqiptare dhe menjehere sapo u kthye ne Tirane njhti Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe lidhi me ta marridhenie diplomatike. Me krijuar ne qender te Europes nje qender propogante komuniste, ne ate kohe kur Europa jetonte nen tmerrin e Revolucionit Bolshevik, ishte nje sfide qe vuri Europen ne levisje. U dha kushtrimi ne kancelarite e Evropes per rrezimin e qeverise se Fan Nolit, bile qe diten qe zbarkuan ne Durres 18 perfaqesuesit e Bashkimit Sovjetik. Njohja e Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe kritika e rende ne OKB, e ndryshuan poziten nderkombetarete Shqiperise ndryshe cishte tre vjet me pare. Dhe kete ne disfavor te saj. Ahmed Zogu me shoket e tij ne Beograt, ndegjonin me keqardhje se si u kandadis vendi i tyre. Edhe shtetet perendimore u befasuan per ngjarjet, dhe keshtu erdhen ne kontakt me shqiptaret per te bere dicka si per vehte dhe per neve. Zogut ia lane duart e lira te pregatitej nese mund ta ndryshonte situaten politike te vendit te Tij qe ishte ne shkaterrim. Politikanet qe kishin shkuar me Zogun ne Beograt kishin luajtur nje rrol te madh dhe ishin te ngritur. Atje ishte Xhaferr Ypi, Shefqet Verlaci, Koco Kota, Selaudin Blloshi, Ceno Kryeziu, Leon de Gilardi e te tjere. Me forca te emriganteve shqiptare mbrenda kufinjve te 1913 dhe jashte saj, u pregatit nje plan aq gjenial sa qe dhe luftetaret e sprovuar dhe te vjeter u mahniten nga kjo stragjeti e kolonel Ahmet Zogut. Ai porositi kryetaret e forcave qe ti shmangen cdo perpjekje sa te kene mundesi qe te mos vritnin ushtare dhe popull se mjaft gjak ishte derdhur. Shkelja e Shqiperise nga cetat e armatosura filloi me 13 dhjetor te 1924. Luftetaret nuk gjeten ndonje rezistence me perjashtim te Elez Isufit ne Peshkopi dhe Bajram Currit ne Malesi. Nuk kaluan 10 dite dhe qeverija e Nolit u shpartallua, disa u bashkuan me cliruesit, po keshtu bene dhe populli dhe ushtrija, Ahmed Zogu hyri ne Tirane ne krye te 9000 burrave te armatosur me 24 dhjetor te 1924, qe u proklamua si dita e "Triumfit te Legalitetit". Per me e pershkruar kete ngjarje tragjike por te pa anshme ja japin fjalen z. Swire qe mori mendimin e Fan Nolit per fatin qe pesoi "revolucioni" i tije. Ne nje leter qe shkruan Noli me dore te vet, tregohej fare sinqerte: "Duke ngul kembe qe te behej reforma agrare, bena kunder vehtes pronaret e medhenj; duke mos zbatuar reformen agrare humba besimin dhe perkrahjen eturmave katundare". "Kthimi i Ahmet Zogut dhe Triumfi i Legalitetit, tregoi se ai kishte me shume kuptim politic se te gjithe kundeshtaret e tij vue se bashku". (sipas Zacalanit). Sapo erdhi Zogu u proklamua kudo qe te mos hakmerrej askush dhe te zbatohej rregulli dhe qetesija, nenpunesit qe ishin te qendronin ne detyrat e tyre, po ashtu dhe oficeret e ushtrija qe ishte te mos trembeshin se nuk do te kishin pasoja edhe pse kishin sherbyer nen Fan Nolin. Me tu qetesuar vendi kolonel Ahmed Zogu tregoi fisnikerine e tij, patriotizmin, bindjen para ligjit, dhe pas 10 ditesh sundimi si komandant i pergjithshem i operacionit ushtarak dhe fitues pa gjak, xhveshi rrobat ushtarake, dorezoi shpaten dhe pushken, dhe ia leshoi fuqine ne dore Keshillit te Larte te Rengjences me 4 janar te 1925. Xhafer Ypi si anetar i Keshillit te Larte ja ngarkoi barren kabinetit te ri Ahmet Zogu, ketij shpetimtari dhe ringjallesit te shpresave kombetare. REPUBLIKA SHQIPTARE Me 17 janar te 1925 u mblodh Asambleja Kushtetuese dhe nuk vonoi dhe Shqiperia u shpall Republike Parlamentare sipas stilit Amerikan me nje president me dore te forte. Kushtetuta e Republikes qe hartuar sipas asaj Amerikane , poe natyrisht duke iu pershtat Shqiperise. Shqiperia ishte krejt per toke. Nuk kishte asgje. Luftat, pushtimet, semundjet kishin bere kerdine ne Shqiperi. Duhej nje rregjim deri diku autoritar. Keshtu ishte dhe ne shtetet fqinje. Me 25 janar te 1925 Shqiperia u shpall Republike. Me 31 janat te 1925 Asambleja zgjodhi Ahmet Zogun te parin President te Shqiperise ne mes te brohoritjeve dhe te entuziazmit qe sbaronte me thirrjet: Rrofte Presidenti! Rrofte Ahmet Zogu! Gjithe bota u lajmerua dhe filluan me njoht Shqiperine dhe me derguar perfaqesuesit e tyre.

Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Keshtu filloi dhe ndihma ekonomike dhe firma te huaja me ardhe ne Shqiperi se shihnin nje stabilitet dhe nje njeri te vendosur qe ishte ne krye te vendit. Zogu kishte shume detyra te medha per te bere. Se pari te krijonte nje admistrate te rregullt, nje fuqi policore per te vene qetesine, gjykata dhe ligjet moderne, zhdukjen e analfabetizmit, qe ishte rrenja e gjithe se keqes, spitale dhe lufte kunder semundjeve ne mase si loleres, vendosjen e qetesise, shtrimi i fiseve dhe bajraqeve qe nuk donin me iu nenshtruar nje qeverie moderne te kohes se tij. Shqiperia ishte shume e verfer. Keshtu qe Zogu iu desh nje shtet mik per me i kerkuar ndihme immediate. Kjo u be Italia. Tjeret shtete per rreth na kishin pushtuar shume vende, dhe nuk ishin te qete, por donin me ndez fesat mbrenda per me na henger fare. U pakesua ushtrija kombetare, me qe shkojshin shume shpenzime. U krijuar gjindarmerija dhe si inspektor i saj u emeruar koloneli i ushtrise britanike Sterling. Zogu nuk donte me u lidh kembe e koke, vec me Italine, prandaj merrte oficiere dhe keshilltare nga vende te tjera perendimore. Qellimi ishte me krijuar nje qetesi civile dhe kjo u arrit deri sa ate kohe e kujtojne njerezit e thone: "Si qetesia e kohes se zogut mbahet mend". Ushtrija dhe gjandarmaria ishte e vogel, por shembullore. Filluan kerkimet per nafte midis Vlores dhe Beratit. U hap Banka Shteterore Shqiptare. Shqiperija filloi me ec ne rrugen e ndertimit dhe te perparimit me ate takatin qe mund te kerkohej per ate kohe. MBRETERIA SHQIPTARE Me deshtimin e vajtueshem te qeverise se Nolit, u kuptua shpejt se Ahmet Zogu ishte njeriu i caktuar nga fati per te ndertuar Shtetin Shqiptare te pamvarur qe kishte mbetur i sakatuar nga rrenimet e Luftes se Pare Boterore. "Mbreti Zog ishte ne lartesine e duhur dhe njeriu i cilesuar per ta udhehequr vendin qe natyra dhe traditat e popullit shqiptare kerkonin". Keshtu ka deklaruar Hug H. Grant, ish-minister i SHBA ne Oborrin Mbreteror Shqiptare. Pasi kishin kaluar 3 vjet Shqiperia Republik, njeresit politikane deshen me i dhene vendit nje legjimitet, dhe nje autoritet me me baza dhe duke e krahasuar me vendet qe na rrethonin, me nje fjale dhe me u mat me ata me ate pondus. Nga ana tjeter ishte vendosur ne Lushje nje Keshill Regjent qe ne nje te ardhme me te qete te gjindej nje mbret. Ajo kohe qe koha me e ndritur e historise tone kombetare. Tani po fryente era e pese shekujve te lavdishme histarike tradiocioanale, ku principatat e ndryshme caktuan nje kryeprinjes, nje trim qe doli ngadhenjyes ne lufterat kunder grabitqare te huaj; turqeve otomane, sic ishte atehere Skenderbeu. Me 7 qeshor te 1928 ne mbledhjen legjislative te dy dhomave te deputeteve dhe te senatit vendoset nje zeri shtimi i nje paragrafi ne nenin 141. "Rishikimi i pergjithshem i statutit i perket vetem Asamblese Kushtetuese". Sipas artikullit 47 te dekretoheshin zgjedhjet e reja per Asamblene Kushtetuese. Zgjedhjet u dekretuan me u mbajt me 17 gusht 1928. Nje asamblist duhej per 15,000.00 fryme. Kjo zgjedhje nxorri 58 deputet. Siapas popullsise Berati 7, Dibra 6, Durresi 6, Gjirokastra 9, Elbasani 6, Korca 9, Kosova 4, Shkodra 8 dhe Vlora 3. Asambleja e re u mblodh me 25 gusht te 1928 dhe te gjithe perfaqesuesit folen per secilin rreth elektoral qe perfaqsonin duke paraqitur deshiren e popullit. Mbledhja e katert me 1 shtator te 1928 u hap ne oren 9 te mengjesit. Seanca hapet nga kryetari Pandeli Evangjeli. Gezimin dhe entuziazmin qe ndienin perfaqesuesit ne ate salle do ta pershkruej me fjalet e deputetit te Shkodres K. Mjeda: "Zotnije! Ne kete stine 5 shekuj me pare, misat e popullit ishin mbledhur ne Lezhe; ne vendin historik per me i dhuruar te Madhit Skenderbe kuroren e Shqiperise, edhe sot Asambleja Kushtetuese eshte mbledhur per me i dhuruar Shpetimtarit te Kombit Kuroren e Mbretrise te te Madhit Skenderbe(duartrokitje dhe brohoritje ne sallen e asamblese). Cou Leke, cou Pirrocojuni o burra shqiptare, afrohuni ketu, e Ti o i Madhi Skenderbe shih dhe gezou se shqiptaret e cuan deshiren tende ne vend, qe Ti pese shekuj me pare deshte me e bere. Oh ! Skenderbe! Ne kete minut, sternipi yte, Zogu, po zen vendin tende, qe vete, me gjoks te vet e shpate te vet e fitoi. A je kund Naim, po ti Vaso, ku je, eja ketu e nxjerr nja dy vjerrsha prej zemres tende dhe tregoi botes se populli shqiptare qe ka ruajtur gjithmone fronin e te Madhit Skenderbe, sot po krenohet, po lertesohet me te madhin Zog, Mbretin e Shqiptareve, Oh cdite e fatbardhe, oh cdite e gezueshme per gjithe popullin shqiptare mbrenda dhe kudo qe gjindet. Ne kohera me te rresikshme qe ka pasur Shqiperia, ai djale i ri rrezikoi jeten e vet, por vetem e vetem si te shpetoje Shqiperine. Ne kohen e Luftes Ballkanike, djali i ri len shkollen e erdhi ne qytetin historik te Lezhes, aty ku eshte varri i Skenderbeut dhe betohet se nuk do te la qe te humbi Shqiperia! Ky eshte zotnij Shpetimtar i Kombit! Njaty eshte Pirroja, njaty eshte Leka i Madh, njaty eshte Skenderi, te cilet bashke jane mbledhur me i dhuruar kunoren e te Madhit Skenderbe, sternipit te tij Ahmet Zogut (Brohoritje e duartrokitje te gjata)". Asmbleja Kushtetuese shpalli njezeri Shqiperine Mbreteri Parlamentare, Konstitucionale Demokratike dhe te Trashegueshme. ME 1 SHTATOR TE 1928 Pasi delegatet uruan njeri  tjetrin per ligjeratat e ndryshme kuptimplote, zgjodhen nje komision me i paraqit Ahmet Zogut nje Vendim te Posacem me kete permbatje: "Asambleja Kushtetonjese e mveshur me fuqirat sovrane te kombit, e aspinuar prej deshires se shquar te popullit, per interesat vitale tAtdheut, ne mbledhjen me date 1 shtator diten e shtune ne oren 9 e 12 minuta me nje ze e me nje shpirte zgjedh e proklamon: Mbret te Shqiptareve (Zogu i I) birin te dalur prej gjirit te vet Shpetimtarin e Kombit "Ahmet Zogun" i zbritur prej familjes se famshme Shqiptare "Zogu". Pranohet . Duartrokitje te papreme. Komisioni u perbe prej 17 vetash nga dy per cdo rreth elektroral. Ne oren 5 mbasdite te 1 shtatorit paraqitet Nalt Madhnija e Tij, Zog I-Mbret i Shqiptareve para Asamblese Kushtetuese dhe ne mes te brohoritjeve te pa ndaluara betohet sipas Statutit te Shtetit Shqiptare. 

Vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Pas betimit Mbreti mbajti nje fjalim te shkurter qe ketu po permend disa fraza: "Zotnije, ne mesazhin para disa diteve u pershendeta duke u uruar sukses Juve Eterva te Kombit. Sot po iu drejtohem si shok, bashkepunetor te idealit te perbashket. Nasht se ne fjalimin Tim nuk do te gjeni fjale te medha te kreneve te ndershme te stolis ma krenore mos u cuditni. Se une shoh ne Kryesine e Shtetit Shqiptare, ne te cilin titull qofte, "shembelltyren besnike te popullti dhe sherbyesin e palodhshem tAtdheut. Sot ne minutin kur ngarkohem me detyren e rende dhe te larte te Shtetit prej vullnetit e deshires se popullit te cfaqur nepermjet vendimit te ndergjegjshem sUj, do te punoj duke marre parasyshe responsibilitetin moral, te cilin, heret a vone dine ta cmoje populli shqiptare me nje energji te pa kufishme per naltesine e vendit. Bota e ka marre vesht se po te lihen te qete dhe bijte e Shqipes, mund te krijone nje shtet. Mbas sodi tedyren e kemi me te rende, se duhet ti deftejme botes, se edhe shqiptari, si cdo popull i qyteteruar, mund ta marri kulturen, e cila eshte pasurija e te gjitheve dhe ideali i botes mbare. Vetem ne kete menyre, duke i siguruar vendit nje te ardhme te mire, mund te paguajm nje detyre historike" Verbi Mbreteror u be "Atdheu mbi te gjitha". Kete fraze shume kuptim plote, e ka pasur Zogu ne shpirt qe ne femini, shkolle, lufte dhe ne veprimtari derisa dha shpirte. FILLIMI I PUNES PER NGRITJEN E NIVELIT TE JETES Jemi ne mbarim te vititeve 20. Qe nga viti 1912 kur u shpall Pamvaresia e deri me 1922 ne Shqiperi pothaji se ka pasur lufte nga te gjitha anet si me njeri-tjetrin per pushtet, p.sh. kryengritja e Haxhi Qamilit, Qeverija tradhetare ne sherbim te te hyajve e Esat Pashe Toptani, Republika e Miredites, Kryengritja e Elez Isufit, ashtu dhe me Fuqite e Huaja. Shtetet e huaja kishin fuqi ushtarake ne shume qytete deri ne fund te vitit 1920, por dhe me pas nuk pushuan duke futur percarje per mos me i dhene shans Shqiperise te zgjedhe rrugen e veteqeverisjes ne qetesi. Shqiperija qe shesh lufte deri vone. Shtoi dhe gati 5 shekuj nen roberine Turke. Pra nuk pati as mundesi, as kohe, me nis rrugen e zhvillimit. Analfabetizmi ishte nje nga shkaqet penguese per nje zhvillim. Kjo rruge zhvillimi filloi kur Zogu u zgjodh me qeveris si President dhe pastaj si Mbret. Zogu e kishte kuptuar qe me filluar nje rruge civilizmi se pari duhet te garantohet sigurimi fizik i personit, sigurimi i qetesise publike, i papunesise etj. Me mencuri dhe zgjuarsi ia arriti ne nje nivel te shkelqyer per nje kohe shume te shkurter, si me ligjet moderne te nje kushtetute te perpunuar dhe te pershtatur per traditat dhe zakonet tona me nje fjale nje far perzimje qe une besoj se nuk gaboj me e quajtur Perendimore Lek  Dukagjinore. Me shpalljen e Mbreterise, sikur populli ndryshoi botkuptimin pernjehere. Si duket ajo enderr, qe ruanin ne shekuj per kohen e Skenderbeut, u ripertri ne nje realitet. Fjala Mbretni dhe Mbret ishte nje besim, nje kurajo, njerezit filluan me besuar se pas asaj apatije dhe plogeshtije me intriga dhe me percamje ja koha erdhi me ne fund me u kthy se mbari dhe me filluar nje jete te re me optimizem se se shpejti dhe neve do te krahasoheshim me te tjeret dhe do te ecnim ne rrugen e perparimit dhe te civilizimit. Megjithe veshtiresite qe kishte vendi, puna filloi ne te gjithe sektoret e jetes. Edhe bota filloi me na ndihmuar ne nje menyre tjeter, sepse kishin besim ne nje burre shteti, ne nje Mbret qe edhe pupolli tani kishte besim te madh ne te. Ketu dua me permend se ne kohen e Zogut filluan reformat ne cdo sektor, natyrisht ne shkalle te vogel se ashtu ishte mundesia ekonomike dhe sikurse thash me pare dhe niveli arsimor. Iu desh me derguar njerez jasht me bursat e shtetit per te studiuar qe te krijoheshin kuadro per ngritjen e vendit. Filluan me u ngrit shkolla, jo vetem ne qytete, por edhe ne fshatra. Numri i shkollave arriti ne 511, i nxenesve ne 26,681.00 dhe i mesuesve ne 817. Keta ishin ne vitin 1923. Ne vitet e Monarkise numuri i nxenesve te shkolles fillore u rrit ne 56,634.00. U hapen me shume shkolla te niveleve dhe profesione te ndryshme. U shtuan shkollat femerore. U hapen 500 kurse kunder anafalbetismit. Kurse per gra dhe vajsa, u happen kurse edhe per me alfabetue, edhe per me mesuar profesione te ndryshme. Dergoheshin per studime jasht shtetit me burse 100 studenta, kurse afro 400 studjonin jasht shtetit ne shkollat e larta me perkrahjen e prindereve. Librat e mesimit u permiresuan. U formua nje keshill armisor per tekstet dhe si dialekt u zgjodh ai i Elbasanit, me qe ishte i kuptueshem per te gjithe. At Gjergj Fishta e ka quajtur me te drejt "gjuha e mushkes". U hapen edhe konvikte prane shkollave me u dhene mundesi dhe femijeve te fshatrave me mesuar ne shkolle 5 klasore dhe te mesme. U hap instituti privat me emrin Shkolla Teknike e Kryqit te Kuq e te rinjve amerikan, gjimnazi i Shkodres, Liceu i Korces u zgjonua, konviktet ne Shkoder, ne Kolgecaj per prefekturen e Kosoves, ne Kastriot, Diber, Skrapar, Mat, shkollat e mesme si Shkolla Tegtare e Vlores. Gjimnazi i Tiranes dhe ai i Beratit. U happen muzeume dhe bibloteka. Ne muzeumin Kombetar me 1928 e vizituan 1785 veta, kurse me 1937, gjithsej 15,276.00. Keto qen disa shembuj. Infrastruktura nuk ekzistonte pothuajse fare. Kjo filloi me u ngrit natyrisht me ngadalesi, por me vendosmeri dhe optimizem. Lidjet me krahinat e kadundet ishin te veshtira, se natyra e vendit eshte e ashper. Keshtu qe filloi riparimi i rrugeve, hapja e rrugeve te reja, ngritja e uarave. Ato 1,500.00 km rruge qe ekzistonin ishin shume te pasigurta dhe qe duheshin te riparoheshin dhe paralel te hapeshin rruge te reja. U ngriten 100 ura me nje gjatesi deri me 470 metra dhe nja 100 ura deri ne 10 metra. Programi i ministrise se ndertimit permblidhte ndertimet e porteve, rrugeve, urave, kanalizimeve dhe tharje kenetash, ndertesash, institucione, banesa etj. Gjat kohes se rregjimit te Zogut u ngriten ma se 4000 ura, u happen shume rruge, u asfaltuan rruge qe lidhinin gjithe qytete. Ato jane edhe sot dhe kane nje vlere historiko-artistike te nje populli optimist per nje te ardheshme me te mire. Dua te permend se mjaft qytete u lidhen edhe me linja ajrore si Tirana, Shkodra, Vlora, Korca dhe Gjirokastra. Ndertimi i Kryeqytetit filloi ne stilin perendimor. Vlen te permendim gjashte pallatet e bukura te ministrive qe edhe sot jane ne vend te pare, bulevardi i bukur, lulishtja ne sheshin Skenderbej, Spitali Ushtarak, Spitali Civil me shume pavione etj. Po keshtu cdo qytet kishte planin e vet te ndertimit dhe te rregullimit. Filloi elektrifikimi. Me ndihmen e shtetit filluan me u installu 2655 familje imigrante nga krahinat e pustuara te Shqiperise. Shteti u dha 60071 dylym toke. Shqiperija beri lidje diplomatike, tregtare, ekonomike, kulturore dhe turistike me shume vende te botes. Shqiperija me te drejt pat shkel ne rrugen e qyteterimit dhe kishte ne vend po te njejta perfaqesi sikurse shtetet e perparuara. Dua te permend se ne vendin tone ka pasur ambasada qe ne vitin 1920 si p.sh. Italia 1920, Anglija 1921, SHBA 1922, Franca 1922, Jugosllavija 1922, Greqija 1923, Gjermania 1924, Bullgarija 1925, Rumanija 1925, Turqija 1926, Spanja 1929, Rusija (Perfaqesohej nga Athina) qe ne vitin 1935..Gjithsej 18 ambasada. Kishte dhe shume konsullata qe po i permend per kuriozitet qe nuk e kemi degjuar me pare psh. Ne Tirane kishte 7 konsullata si e Japonise, Suedise, Italise, Hollandes, SHBA, Rumanise dhe Greqise, ne Durres 6 konsullata si e Britanise, Belgjikes, Rumanise, Norvegjise, italise dhe Frances, ne Shkoder 3 konsullata, ne Vlore 5, ne Gjirokaster1, ne Sarande 2. Keto tregojne se kishte filluar, nje levisje, nje aktivitet pune, tregtije, kulture dhe turizmi, sepse, kur nuk ke mardhenije pune e interesi bilateral nuk ke nevoje me pas kaq perfaqesues ne nje shtet si Shqiperia e porsa lindur, e vogel, e varfer dhe shume e prapambetur. 

Vazhdon....

----------


## ALBA

Krahasoje me kohen e pas mbarimit te luftes e deri me sot. Drejtesia filloi ne stilin e botes se qyteteruar. Reforma e legjislacionit shqiptare qe shembullore. Projektligjet hartoheshin nga Keshilli i Shtetit, nje nga entet me te vlefshme te funksionit te Monarkise. U aprovuan nje rradhe ligjesh dhe kodesh te adaptuar nga me te perpanuemit e perendimit. Kodi Civil, Kodi Penal, Kodi Tregetar dhe Keshilli Kontrollues jane disa nga veprat me te cmushme te periudhes se pamvaresise ne kohen e Monarkise. Perdorimi i sitemit metrik, perdorimi i operacionit bankar, barazia e burrit me gruan etj. Dua te permend se te mendojsh ne cfare gjendje ndodhej Shqiperi, me ate fantazi fetare me e bind popullin me ligj dhe bindje pa gjak dhe burg, ishte nje mjeshtri, zotesi qe vetem Ai, Ahmet Zogu, e beri. Ne pershendetje te perfaqesise se "Gruas Shqiptare" me 10 dhjetor te vitit 1929 Mbreti u shpreh keshtu: "Nje nga ditet me te lumtura te jetes sIme eshte kjo dite kur po shoh para Meje, Ju Zonja Shqiptare, dhe ju falenderoj nga zemra per urimet qe me beni. Ju cfaq kenaqesine Time per inisjativen qe keni marre me ndryshuar jeten shoqerore. Ne qofte se gruaja shqiptare nuk do ta beje, si duhet, detyren e Nenes, dhe nuk do ta tregoje kurajon e saje per ti sherbyer ndryshimit te jetes sahoqerore, atehere organizimi qe kemi filluar do te mbetet mangut. Dua nga gruaja shqiptqre jo vetem te paraqisi elegancen dhe nderin, por edhe te jete nje element i dobishem per patriotizem". Kryetarja e delegacionit mbajti nje fjalim e nder te tjerash tha: "Nena Mbreteresh i dha gruas shqiptare shembullin e shkelqyer per rritjen e femijes". Mbreti i pergjigjet: "Tani cdo portokolli dua me shtua: Jam nga ata qe e ndiej dashurine dhe respektin ndaj Nenes. Nena, deri diku perfaqeson Atdheun per njerine. Nena ben njerine per Atdheun, Kombin. Nuk duhet ta quani Familjen tone jashte rrethit tuaji; jemi si ju, bijte e kesaj toke, bijte e ketij Atdheu; burrat e kesaj familje jave vellezerit e juaji, femrat jane motrat e juaja dhe Nena eshte Nena juaj. Froni Jone bazohet ne dashurine e popullit. Familjen tone gjithsecili do ta gjej gati per nevojat e tij dhe per intersin e Kombit". Me 10 mars te vitit 1937 u hap java e "Gruas Shqiptare" me moton: "Skllavja e Cliluar". Zbulimi i fytyres se gruas u be me ligj. Filloi heqja e ferexheve. Dita e 10 marsit qe shesh femren shqiptare te lire pas kaq shekujsh skllaverije e vuajtje, krenohet lumturisht me heqjen e mbuluses absurde qe simbolizonte kohen e erret kur ajo ndahej nga jeta nga nje rradhe paragjykimesh te trasheguara prej sundimit te huaji. Emancipimi i gruas u be dhe me ligj. Zogu dhe mbare familja e Tij, kishte dhene shembull qe shume kohe me pare. Si Nena e Tij ashtu edhe motrat dhe i gjithe fisi i kishin hequr ato rrobet se kohes se Turqise dhe visheshin si cu quajt allafranga (civilizuar). Financat u rregulluan sipas ligjit, doganat, taksat, sistemi monetar, monopolet, huanat shteterore edhe pensionet. Persa i perket pensionit qe ishte nje gje e pa njohtur filloi me hyre ne rruge qe ne vitin e krijimit te qeverise se Kongresit te Lushjes, por per arsye te lufterave dhe crregullimit nuk funksiononte. Punetoret e shetit linin 5% te rroges per pensionin. Pensionet paguheshin, por e drejta me dale ne pension nuk qe rregulluar. Por me 3 nendor te vitit 1937 u krijua me ligj Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Pensioneve per civila me nje karakter relativ autonom, kurse Ministrija e Financave kishte pergjegjesine juridike. LUFTA PER MEKEMBJEN E EKONOMISE KOMBETARE. Shiperija ka qene dhe eshte nje vend agrar, por e mbetur ne shkallen me te ulet te asaj kohe, ne krahasim me te gjithe vendet e Europes. Nga vitet 20, kur Qvererija e Lushjes mori legjimitet, filloi hapi i pare drejt nje ngritje, por me shume ngadale. Ne fillim, ne kohen e Repuplikes, u krijua Ministria e Bujqesise dhe e Pyjeve, por me 12 frur te vitit 1929 u nderrue ne Ministrine e Ekonomise Kombetare. Filluan me u kultivu a dritherat te zgjedhur, dhe filluan me u marre farera nga jasht. Banka bujqesore e sapokrijuar filloi me dhene ndihma per kultura te ndryshme. Shqiperia, ky vend i varfer, i posa dalur ne drite, filloi me u perzie me boten e madhe. Ajo mori pjese me prodhimet e saja ne ekspozitat e ndryshme te asaj kohe qe mbaheshin neper bote: si Panairin Nderkombetar te Arteve dhe teknikes ne Paris, ne Panairin Nderkombetar te Budapestit. Qeveria filloi me ndihmuar bujqerit me vegla punimi te bleme nga jasht si me 1929 u blene nga Greqia 4000 parmenda dhe 200 trina hekuri, kurse nga Cekosllovakija 1400 parmenda dhe 150 trina. Me vone filluan me u ble makineri me te avancuara. Filloi kultivimi i ullirit me 1934 me 46500 rrenje kurse me 1937 me 38,105,000.00. Kultivimi i duhanit u zhvillua ne menyre me te studjuar. Filloi nje aktivitet eksperimentimi ne te gjithe sektoret e bujqesise, blegtorise, bimeve industriale etj. Ne vitin 1929 u ngriten 8 stacione meteorologjike. U hapen shkolla bujqesore. Ne Lushnje u hap nje shkolle bujqesore, Fidanishtja Shteterore u ngrit ne Laprake, Instituti Zooteknik ne Xhafzotaj etj. Qeverise i duhej te luftonte kunder semundjeve te ndryshme qe ishin perhapur ne Shqiperi, per arsye te vobektesise dhe te prapambetjes. Gjendja shendetesore ishte si mos me keq. Spitalet i njihje me gishta, kurse specialiste kishte vetem 50 ne vitin 1920. Gjate rregjimit Mbreteror u happen spitale neper qytete kryesore, dispanceri ne vende me te vogla dhe abulanca, ambulanca antiveriane, stacione antimalariken, qendra higjenike, loboratore bakteriologjike, ingjineri sanitare, mami dhe agjenta shendetesore. Po ashtu edhe mjeke te shkalleve te ndryshme si: mjek i posacem, mjek i bashkise, mjek komunal dhe mjek qeveritar. Lufta duhej drejtuar semundjeve te zakonshme, por me shume kunder semundjeve ngjitese si per njerezit, ashtu edhe per kafshet. Malarja bente kerdine ne Shqiperi. Ne analizat e nxenesve te Gjirokastres, Durresit, Vlores dhe Beratit ishin mbi 55 perqind me symptoma te malaries, kurse ne Gjirokaster deri ne 90 perqind. Me ndihmat e miqeve te huaji te Shqiperise u be nje lufte e sukseshme kunder semundjeve ngjitese. Me krijimin e Institutit antimalarik nen drejtimin e Fondacionit Rrokfeler dhe te specialisteve shqiptar, si dr. Ashta, u hapen dege te ndryshme ne shume qytete. Pervec sherimit me ilace luftoheshin dhe folete e mushkonjave. Sipas analizave qe u bene ne vitin 1938, perqindja e femijeve me symptoma te malaries kishte zbritur: ne Tirane nga 42% ne 11%, ne Berat, Vlore dhe Durres ishte pergjysmuar. Keshtu qe ne nje kohe kaq te shkurter u korr nje sukses gati i pabesueshem. Edhe lufta kunder semundjeve te kafsheve shkonte paralel. Shqiperija kishte 6 milion bageti te imta dhe te trasha me nje vlefte prej 100 miljon franga ari qe ne vitin 1927. Por keto ishin me nje numer te madh semundjesh. Ministria e Ekonomise mori masa profilaktike nepermjet dispanserive veterinare duke vaksinuar dhe shpernda ilace. Tregtia u garantua me ane te Kodit Tregetar. Por meqe ishim pa fabrika dhe pa punishte te medha nuk mund te flasim per tegeti, por edhe kjo filloi me ate takatin e kohes. Me teper prodhime blegtorale eksportoheshin per te importuar lende te pare te industrise se lehte dhe farera te zgjedhura. Jemi ne vitet 30, kur ne Bote filloi depresioni ekonomik. Ky depresion solli sisteme te rrezikshme ne Bote qe do te shkaktonte tragjira gjyshekullore, sikurse e perjetuam edhe ne. Shqiperija kishte hyre ne rradhen e vendeve te qyteteruara sapo filloi pununen Qeverija e dalur nga Lushnja. Ministri i Puneve te Mbrendeshme Ahmet Zogu propozon dhe me 30 djetor te vitit 1921 themelon Kryqin e Kuq Shqiptare dhe me 2 gusht te vitit 1923 u be anetar i Kruqit te Kuq Nderkombetar. Me themelimin e Monarkise, parlamenti caktoi si patroneshe te Kryqit te Kuq Shqiptare, Princeshen Sanije. Nen kujdesin e Kryqit te Kuq u happen shkolla, jetimore, streha varferore, azilet e para te pleqeve, ndaheshin dhe gjella per te varferit ne disa qendra. Aktivitetet sportive nuk mbeten pas. Shqiperia filloime marre pjese ne kampionatet e ndryshme te lojrave. Vlen te permendim kampionatet e futbollit, notit, ciklizmit, atletikes se lehte. Ne vitin 1932 Shqiperia u pranua si anetare e FIFA-s. Ne vitin 1933 mori pjese ne lojrat olimpike te Ballkanit ne Athine, me 1934 merr pjese ne garat e Sofias. Si patronashe u zgjodh Princesha Myzejen. Artizanati Shqiptare filloi nismen e tij. Filluan te dalin ne drite mjaft punime artistike, dekoracionale, piktura, skulptura fotografimi etj. Me 24 maj te vitit 1931 u organizua nje ekspozite e artit ne Tirane. Dy shkolla u happen ne Tirane, njera e vizatimit dhe tjetra e Institutit Teknik. Shqiperija u perfaqesua ne Ekspoziten e Parisit me 12 vepra te punuara nga nxenesit e shkolles se vizatimit. Me punen e palodhur te motrave te Zogut filluan me u fotmua kore, orkestra dhe teatro. Tearti shqiptare nisi te veproje si nje foshje e njome qe kerkon te gjeje fushen e artit te vertete. U vune ne skene edhe pjese te veshtira. Per te krijuar nje imazh te mire per turizmin filluan me u botuar broshura te bukura nga natyra shqiptare me ane te Entit Shteterore te Turizmit. Se pari u moren masa legjislative. U hartua Kodi per mbrojtjen e rrugeve dhe te qarkullimit. Shume perparimtare qe edhe dalja ne qarkullim e Kartes se Turizmit. Kjo i jepte turistit, si te mbrendshem ashtu dhe te jashtem nje perkrahje dhe informacion shume te dobishem. Ishte e shkruar ne frengjisht dhe shqip. U krijua edhe nje statistike per hyrje dhe dalje te turisteve. 

vazhdon...

----------


## ALBA

Po marr nje shembull per vitin 1936; Numri i vizitoreve te huaji ishte 3742 veta, numri I diteve te kaluara ne Mbreteri 10559 dite, diviza si kapital qe ka hyre ne Shqiperi nga keta 125708 franga ari. U bene lidje me shoqata turistike nderkombetare si: Qendren Nderkombetare te Turizmit, Unionin Internacional dhe Organin Zyrtare te Propogandes per Turizem, Zyra Internacionale e Shkembimit Aleancave Internacionale e Hoteleve dhe Aleanca Internacionale e Turizmit. U shkembyen perfaqesi turistike me Parisin, Vienen, Amsterdamin, Londren, Athinen, Pireun dhe Dubrovnikun. U lidh nje linje e rregullt Shkoder  Dubrovnik. U lidhen marreveshje me shoqerite e flotave per vizita me vapor ne portet shqiptare e anasjelltas. U kryen 3 filma dokumentar mbi vendin tone. Filluan botime dhe afishe ne gjuhe te huaja. Ne cdo hap shesh se vendi yne kishte hyre ne rrugen e botes se zhvilluar. Edhe pse neve ishim te varferit dhe me te prapambeturit, jo per fajin tone, por te roberise shume shekullore, prap nuk deshem me u demoralizuar dhe me vazhduar sikur qeme.kurre ndoshta populli me pare nuk kishte pare automola, tani u krijua dhe Klubi Turistik dhe Automobilistik Mbreteror. U bene lidhje me shoqata dhe klube nderkombetare. SHTYPI I EPOKES ZOGISTE Mund the thuash me plot te drejt dhe bindje se shtypi pati lulzimin me te vrullshem se asnjehere. Censura Shqiptare nuk funksiononte si ne Gjermani dhe Itali. Regjimi i Shqiperise nuk kishte nje monopol ideologjik, si keta dy vendet qe permenda, si Gjermanija dhe Italia qe ishin shtete partiatike dhe me nje diktature policore. Keshtu qe ne Shqiperi botoheshin shume libra dhe gazeta. Edhe nga jasht hynte mjaft materiale i cdo ideje, bile fatekeshisht dhe propogande komuniste, qe me vone i hengri koken vendit dhe popullit gjate me shume se 50 vjet. Ketu dua me permend disa gazeta dhe revista te ndryshme sepse ato jane riperteri pas 50 vjetesh. Shembu; "Albania" e New Jorkut, "Arbrnija", "Besa", "Demokracija", "Drita", "Djersa e Popullit", "Jeta e Re", "Kosova", "Kombi", "Rilindja Shqiptare", "Shqiperia e Re", "Sporti Shqiptare", "Populli", "Vatra", "Vllaznia". Mbi 30 gazeta me tituj te ndryshem. Revista: "Bujqesija", "Ekonomisti Shqiptare", "Edukata e Re", Hylli i Drites", "Ilirija", "Jurisprudenca Shqiptare", "Leka", "Mesuesi", "Minevra", "Shekulli XX", "Shqiptarja", "Diana", "Java", "Kombi", "Ekonomija Kombetare" Revista mbi 30 tituj. BOTA NE DEPRESION, SHQIPERIA PERBALLE PRESIONEVE. Jemi ne vitet 30 kur bota hyri ne depresionin me te madh ne histori, dhe si gjendje e tille i dha shkak keijimit te ideologjive te reja dhe te rrezikshme. Ne Itali kishte fituar fashizmi me kohe, por dale ngadale ai mbolli faren e militarizmit dhe te imperializmit. Ne Gjermani nga fillimi i viteve 30, fitoi dhe nje tjeter ideologji Nazizmi. Kreret e krtyre vendeve, Musolini dhe Hitleri, u binden se vec ata mund te shpetonin boten nga kriza e madhe ekonomike, duke rrezuar demokracine dhe me vemdos, sipas tyre, rregjime njipartiake dhe me qeveris me nje rregull te caktuar nga shteti. Kjo rryme filloi me influencua edhe Shqiperine. Shqiperija qe nuk kishte asgje kur u shpall e veteqeverisur qe nga Kongresi i lidhjes filloi me kerkuar ndihme dhe kjo iu akordua sipas rre gullave internacionale. Kjo ndihme ishte me e pershtatshme me u mbeshtet ne Italine, sepse ishte i vetmi vend fqinj qe nuk kishte me asnje pellembe toke tonen. Keshtu behej nje kunder ballans perballe shteteve grabitqare: Greqise dhe Jugosllavise. "Shteti yne thoshte Zogu, mbasi eshte i vogel dhe i pa organizuar, prandaj duhet te ndjek nje politik neutrale me te gjithe shtetet". Zogu u mundua me mbajt njefare balance duke prure dhe keshilltare ushtarak anglez ne shqiperi megjithe protesten e Italise. Por fashizmi kishte kohe qe pregqtiteste plane pushtimi. Ai i filloi me kohe duke mbjell faren me ane te shkolles ushtarakeve, disa te sh*turve etj. Keshtu qe Zogu u detyrua me 1934 me shtetzuar te gjitha shkollat qe te mos i linte shume fushe veprimi propogandes fashiste. Gjendja filloi te acarohej dhe italia i nderpreu ndihmat e premtuara. Keshtu qe Zogu prap con nje delegacion dhe sikur puna u vu ne vije. Me 1 prill te vitit 1938 Mbreti Zog, me aprovimin e parlamentit dhe sipas dispozitave ligjore te shtetit, martohet me Konteshen Geraldine Apponyi te Hungarise. Qe nje gezim i madh per popullin Shqiptare. Ai ishte tashme gati 43 vjec dhe populli ishte i brengosur qe nuk po linte nje trashegimtare te Frontit Mbreteror. U be feste kudo. Te gjithe ata qe u martuan ne ate dite iu pagua dasma nga Pallati Mbreteror. Per ironi te fatit ne ceremonine e marteses se Zogut mori pjese edhe Konti Ciano dhe bile si deshmitar i marteses. Ai u nderua si mik dhe njerezit shpresonin qe rregjimi i Duces i kishte lene planet djallezore te lakmise per Shqiperine. Mbreteresha e Re qe ne Hungari quhej "Lulja e Budapestit", per bukurine dhe fisnikerine e saj qe e tregoi shpejt se ashtu ishte me te vertet. Ajo u hyri ne zemer shqiptareve, dhe filloi me u vene ne jete disa projekte per ngritjen e mireqenies se vendit. Kush mund ta mendonte se pas asaj vere te bukur, nuk do te kalonin vec 12 muaji, dhe Shqiperia do te humbiste pavaresine e saj ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales! Kriza qeveritare Italo  Shqiptare kishte qene rregulluar me se miri me ane te marrveshjes se nenshkruar nga Qeveria e Mehdi Frasherit tre vjet me pare. Italija filloi luften perpara ne Abisini. Planet per pushtimin e Shqiperise ishin nga konti Ciano, dhendri i Musalinit dhe Minister i Jashtem Italian. Ne ditarin e vet Ciano shkruante keshtu: "Zogu do te sakrifikoje poziten e Tij, perhire te familjes se Tij. Me thene te verteten, nuk mund te perfytyroj Mbretereshen Geraldine duke ikur neper malet e Shqiperise, ndersa lindja e femijes pritet me dite ne mos ore". Ai kishte caktuar javen e pare te prillit, date 7, heret, dite premte, (qe ne e quajme te premten e zeze), para Pashkeve, dite feste. Ciano vazhdon: "Do te perfitojme nga cdo mundesi qe te na paraqitet Kete here nuk do te terhiqemi si me 1920. Ne Italine e Jugut kemi absurbe (apo jo!) disa qindra mije Shqiptare. Perse po kjo gje te mos ngjase ne anen tjeter te Adriatikut". Ai kishte filluar planet e tija djallezore qe nga viti 1937 dhe e bombardonte vjehrrin e tij revanshist Musolinin me raporte dhe statistika. Agjentet Italiane llogaritnin nje ngritje te prodhimit bujqesor deri me 200.000 tone drithera ne vit, qe kjo sasi sherbente per ushqimin e italianeve. Po keshtu edhe per pasurit e nentokes, vajgurit etj. Italia do ti shpetonte krizes dhe do te pasurohej ne kurriz te fqinjit qe kishte premtuar me e ndihmuar dhe me e ruajtur. Fashistet mendonin me detyruar Zogun me pranuar zbarkimin e ushtrise ne Shqiperi me te mire ose me force. Tashti pritej profecija e Cianos qe Mbreti Zog per hire te familjes do te pranonte te behej vasal i Musolinit dhe njerezit e besueshem, te blere te fashizmi, do ti afronin Kunoren e Shqiperise Viktor emanuel III. Diten qe lindi Princ Leka me 5 prill te vitit 1939 iu dorezua Zogut Ultimatumi i Musolinit nga Jakomani. Populli doli neper rruge me festua gezimin per Lindjen e Trashegimtarit pa ditur se cfat i zi i priste shqiptaret dhe Atdheun. Ultimatumi permblidhte 17 pika, dhe ato ishin te padiskutueshme dhe pakompromis, se ndryshe thonin, do tu aneksojme. Italija filloi trazirat kudo me ane te lajkave te saj, te paguar. Sabotime ne ushtri kisshin filluar me kohe. Pothuaj se cdo material ushtark ishte i tyre dhe shumica e oficereve ishin shkolluar ne Akademite e Italise. Qeverija dhe Mbreti vendosen mos me pranuar asnje pike te kerkesave fashiste. Mbi shqiperi fluturonin kacatorret luftarak Italian, kurse qeverija pregatiste pergjigjen me e damkos ne opinionin mbare nderkombetar se si nje vend i vogel po martirizahej nga nje fuqi e pa krahasueshme imperialiste gjaksore. Mehdi Frasheri, ky patriot i familjes se ndritur te Frasherllinjeve e tregoje dhe nje here dashurine e flakte per Atdheun. Ai mori komanden ne zyren e Bashkise, ku ishte vendosur radio Tirana, i rrethuar nga shume intelektual te rinj, ne te gjithe gjuhet e medha iu drejtua Botes se Lire se nje Komb i vogel po sakrifikohej per hire te politikes imperialiste fashiste. Mesazhi historik i Mehdi Frasherit drejtuar Musolinit, per me ia hedh ne fytyre krimin qe ishte uke bere, kumboi ne radiot e Botes. Mehdiu i permendi diktatorit breshkaman fashist fjalet qe kishte thene ne nje rast tjeter "Nuk meriton lirine nje popull qe nuk eshte gati qe te vdes per te". Pra, ai nuk mund te priste qe Shqiptaret, te cilet kane luftuar kunder invazoreve gjate historise se tyre mijevjecare, te prisnin trupat fashiste me tufa lulesh e me banda muzikore. Populli u ngrit, kerkonte arme, por pati pak efekt. 

Nga A.O

ps . Me falni teksi ka shume gabime ortografike te cilat nuk kisha kohe ti korigjoja .

Alba

----------


## Brari

vazhdoje..


mori alb  mori princesh
ku ke hup moj sokolesh
a nder libra tuj lexue
a nder  oda tuj pastrue
a ne butika tuj provue
xhinsa kpuc edhe dantella
a ba flokt ki kacurela
Ani qik ti kjosh si molla
mos dil holl se po t'zen kolla

Suksese ne shkolla

----------


## ALBA

ZOGU SHTETARI ME I SHQUAR SHQIPTAR
SHBA NJEH ZOG I,MBRET I SHQIPTAREVE
 -" Telegrami i meposhtem eshte cuar sot nga presidenti per Mbretin e Shqiptareve; " Eshte me nje kenaqesi qe ju afroj Madherise suaj dhe popullit shqiptar urimet me rastin e hipjes suaj ne fron.Populli amerikan bashkohet me mua ne shprehjen e urimeve me te mira per shendetin e Madherise Suaj dhe lumturine dhe bollikun per Shqiperine Kellog "53 (Arkivi i Departamentit 875.91/280.Telegram i sekretarit te shtetit per Ministrin e tij Grant nme Tirane. Faqe 848,1928 Vol I) 

Mbreteri!Tingellon kumbueshem.Se fundmi ,qysh pas Bardhylit dhe Teutes, shqiptaret,pasardhesit e Ilireve kane mbreterine e tyre.Dikush mund te thote se eshte vone.Viti 1928.Jo!Perreth,Shqiperia rrethohej nga Mbreteria e Jugosllavise,Italise dhe Greqise.Mbase Zogu merrte fuqi diktatori,por ama Shqiperia shfaqej me e forte dhe serioze ne korridoret e diplomacise evropiane dhe boterore.Sa shume kritizere ka sot per Zog i Pare ne Shqiperi. 
E natyrisht qe keta kritizere, nuk jane me te mencur dhe te afte se Presidenti i SHBA ne vitin 1928 qe uronte i pari,Mbretin e Shqiptarve.Jo vetem shqiptaret,brenda kufinjve,por edhe Kosova dhe Cameria kishin mbretin e tyre. 
Mbreteria e Zogut,nuk ka qene nje shtet demokratik me parametrat qe e kerkojme sot,por ka qene me mijera here me shtet demokratik se diktatura e Hoxhes,Alise dhe Nanos. 

Zogu paska nxjerre ne ankand pasurite nentokesore.Hoxha beri te njjeten gje duke ua dhene ruseve dhe kromin kinezeve.E vetmja gje qe mund te afronte Shqiperia per bashkepunim,tregeti dhe per perfitim,duke krijuar edhe vende pune, ishte nentoka e saj.Nentoke ,jo vetem mitologjike,por e pasur me nafte. 

Fan Noli ishte gjigand krahasuar me Zogun, nje njeri me shume dije dhe kulture shume te madhepor nuk diti te ishte shtetar.Edhe ne SHBA sot ka me dhjetra njerez te ditur e me shume kulture,por president eshte Klintoni.Te jesh shtetar nuk mjafton te jesh i ditur,mund te mos jesh shume i afte e me shume kulture por duke ditur te perfitosh nga shanset,klanet dhe lidhjet e ndryshme ,pa harruar prapaskenat, mund te arrish kreun e shtetit. Mbreti Zog i pergjigjej Presidentit Coolidge,duke e falenderuar per njohjen dhe ndihmen humane qe SHBA i kishte dhene Shqiperise permes Kryqit te Kuq . 

Diplomacia shqiptare eshte ne veprim.Ministri amerikan ne Mbreterine e Serbeve,Kroateve dhe Sloveneve, lajmeron sekretarin e Shtetit se ka pasur nje takim me te Ngarkuarin me Pune te Shqiperise,z.Shtylla. Shtylla ka vleresuar shume faktin e njohjes se Mbreterise sepse SHBA ishte Fuqia e pare e Madhe qe njihte Mbreterine Shqiptare.Menjehere pas njohjes nga SHBA,kishte ardhur edhe njohja nga Jugosllavia.Amerikani i ka deklaruar se SHBA, nuk i ka ushtruar asnje trysni Jugosllavise qe te njihte Mbreterine. 

"Z.Shtylla atehere nenqeshi duke thene:" Me se fundi shembulli amerikan,padyshim ka stimuluar Jugosllavine te njohi Mbretin, tim,duke mos pritur veprimin e Anglise dhe Frances, ashtu sic me tha Z.Shumenkovic, zevendesues i Ministrit te Jashtem, se ishin te detyruasr t'i prisnin"54 (Arkivi i Departamenti te Shtetit . 875.01/290 Foreign Relations Faqe 849,1928 

Te paret qe kishin njohur Mbreterine ishin Italia.pastaj me radhe: Greqia,Hungaria,Uruguaj,SHBA,Jugosllavia,Bullgaria  ,Franca,Britania e Madhe. Pas njohjes se Uruguajit, zyrtaret shqiptare prisnin me ankth.Telegrami i presidentit amerikan, me 13 shtator,ishte nje cast lumturie.Zog i Pare ,natyrisht,nuk dinte anglisht.Ka derguar urgjent telegramin ne Ministrine e Jashteme qe t'ia perkthenin.Kur telegrami i ishte lexuar Zogut, Tirana kishte llamburritur nga dritat.Ne oren 4 mbasdite,Ilias Vrioni ka kerkuar takim me ministrin amerikan. 
Amerikani i raporton qendres se Vrioni ishte ne ekstaze,shume i gezuar.Amerikani i ka qendruar ftohte,duke i thene se nuk kam marre asnje fjale nga Washingtoni .

Dy kurorat origjinale te qendisura me ar per naltmadheninee tij nga Mjeshtri Halil Dajci "Me gjithe tere kete gezim ishte nje keqedashje e nenthekshme kunder Britanise se Madhe,Frances dhe Jugosllavise.Ai sulmoi se njohja amerikane do te forcoje fuqite e tjera te per njohje.Kur une i afrova noten e njohjes se 15 shtatorit, ai tha se ky ishte triumfi i kurorezimit diplomatik i qeverise se re."55 (Arkivi i Departamentit te Shtetit .875.01/291.Foreign Relations 1928,Vol I,faqe 850) 

Franca dhe Britania afruan njohjen me 21 shtator ,edhe pse nuk e pelqenin titullin"Mbret i shqiptareve".Mbi 1500 shqiptare kane shkuar te legata amerikane duke demonstruar te gezuar.Ministri amerikan i ka ftuar te gjithe brenda gardheve te Legates.Ne krye ishte banda ushtarke, qeveritare. Eshte luajtur himni amerikan dhe shqiptar 

" me pas une mbjata nje fjale qe nuk kisha ndermend ta beja.Departamenti nuk do te marri nje kopje te fjales por une nuk thashe ndonje gje qe mund te sjelli problem.Une asnje here nuk kam folur si te huajt e tjere,qe kur flasin para popullit te ketij vendi i trajtojne shqiptaret si femije"56 (Telegram875.01/291. Foreign Relations,faqe 851) 

Koco Kota,kryeminister dhe ne rolin e ministrit te jashtem ad 'interim, i kthen pergjigje zyrtare njohjes se Mbreterise nga SHBA Po pse e njohu SHBA,Ahmet Zogun kaq shpejt?Zogu ishte i zgjuar.Kishte kohe qe punonte me kujdes te ruante drejtpeshimet ne Politiken e Jashteme.Vete emerimi i Faik Konitces, si Minister ne SHBA,ishte nje levizje shume e zgjuar.Nga nje armik potencial e shnderroi ne nje mbrojtes te fuqishem.Konitca e dinte se Zogu ishte ne dukje injorant, ne krahasim me te,por duhej respektuar fakti qe Zogu kishte ditur te organizonte nje shtet serioz, me ligje te forta e ku ndjehej dora e shtetit.Zogu ishte treguar krenar ndaj Greqise,por edhe diplomat dhe dinak ndaj Jugosllavise.Erdhi ne pushtet me ndihmen e Beogradit por shpejt i ktheu krahet.Zogu ishte pragmatist ,duke patur nje shikim ne horizont.Edhe pse ishte geg, ne kabinetet e tij afroi shume toske ,duke respektuar aftesite e tyre.Ndaj nuk mund te akuzohet per lokalist. 

Brezi yne, ne shkolla u detyrua te urrente 'regjimin satrap' te Zogu por te gjithe kujtojme gjysherit tane,se me sa respekt flisnin per kohen e Zogut. Amerikanet e mbeshteten se ishte nje realitete historik,por do te benin te kunderten ndaj djalit te tij, Leka Zog i Dyte.Ishin maerikanet qe nuk njohen fitoren e tij ne zgjedhjet e 1997.Vete zyrtare te Departamentit te Shtetit,si deskoficeri i Shqiperise, Eric Lundberg, i cili ne zgjedhje ishte ne zonat e Tiranes me tha se'Ne zonat qe isha une, Monarkia fitoi" Zogu si i barabarte me burra shteti te nje supershteti. Amerikanet kishin njohur dhe mbeshtetur nje burre shteti, per te cilin shume pak eshte shkruar dhe folur ne Shqiperi. 

Por edhe Fan Noli ishte nje figure e madhe.Intelektual shume me lart se Zogu por ishte idealist.Ishte reformator pro-perendimor,por gaboi kur u afrua me bolsheviket e BS. Zogu erdhi me ndihmen e Beogradit, Noli pati perkrahjen e madhe te Greqise.

----------


## tani_26

> ZOGU SHTETARI ME I SHQUAR SHQIPTAR
> SHBA NJEH ZOG I,MBRET I SHQIPTAREVE
>  -" Telegrami i meposhtem eshte cuar sot nga presidenti per Mbretin e Shqiptareve; " Eshte me nje kenaqesi qe ju afroj Madherise suaj dhe popullit shqiptar urimet me rastin e hipjes suaj ne fron.Populli amerikan bashkohet me mua ne shprehjen e urimeve me te mira per shendetin e Madherise Suaj dhe lumturine dhe bollikun per Shqiperine Kellog "53 (Arkivi i Departamentit 875.91/280.Telegram i sekretarit te shtetit per Ministrin e tij Grant nme Tirane. Faqe 848,1928 Vol I) 
> 
> Mbreteri!Tingellon kumbueshem.Se fundmi ,qysh pas Bardhylit dhe Teutes, shqiptaret,pasardhesit e Ilireve kane mbreterine e tyre.Dikush mund te thote se eshte vone.Viti 1928.Jo!Perreth,Shqiperia rrethohej nga Mbreteria e Jugosllavise,Italise dhe Greqise.Mbase Zogu merrte fuqi diktatori,por ama Shqiperia shfaqej me e forte dhe serioze ne korridoret e diplomacise evropiane dhe boterore.Sa shume kritizere ka sot per Zog i Pare ne Shqiperi. 
> E natyrisht qe keta kritizere, nuk jane me te mencur dhe te afte se Presidenti i SHBA ne vitin 1928 qe uronte i pari,Mbretin e Shqiptarve.Jo vetem shqiptaret,brenda kufinjve,por edhe Kosova dhe Cameria kishin mbretin e tyre. 
> Mbreteria e Zogut,nuk ka qene nje shtet demokratik me parametrat qe e kerkojme sot,por ka qene me mijera here me shtet demokratik se diktatura e Hoxhes,Alise dhe Nanos. 
> 
> Zogu paska nxjerre ne ankand pasurite nentokesore.Hoxha beri te njjeten gje duke ua dhene ruseve dhe kromin kinezeve.E vetmja gje qe mund te afronte Shqiperia per bashkepunim,tregeti dhe per perfitim,duke krijuar edhe vende pune, ishte nentoka e saj.Nentoke ,jo vetem mitologjike,por e pasur me nafte. 
> ...



Alba te them te drejten nuk i lexova te gjitha postet e mesiperme, por lexova ato me kryesoret persa i perket Zogut...
Persa i perket Noli mendoj se gabohesh kur ben paralelizim me Zogun persa i perket ndihmes nga jashte.....
Pse?
Nese eshte fakt qe Zogu u ndihmua nga sllavet nje gje e tille nuk mendoj eshte e vlefeshme persa i perket Nolit dhe ndihmes se supozuar greke....

Me sa kam hulumtuar une, greket nuk e simpatizonin Nolin pasi ky kishte themeluar me pare Kishen Shqiptare duke dale haptaz kunder interesave greke dhe Patriarkanes Greke...
E dyta Greqia kishte nje rregjim monark pra mbret keshtu qe nuk e njohu rqeverine e Nolit...
Noli ndoshta kishte bindje te majta, por kjo nuk e krahason ate me Hoxhen..Ndoshta Noli mund te ishte dicka si socializmi demokratik qe eshte sot ne Europe...Noli ishte gjithashtu shume patriot...


Persa i perket figures se Zogut me te vertete kjo figure sot mbetet nje figure e diskutueshme pasi sic e shprehje me siper regjimi komunist e bere punen e vet mbi kete figure....

Gjithashtu sot ne Shqiperi kemi nje pseudo-demokraci pasi jane ne pushtet prape ish komunistet keshtu qe nuk iu intereson rehabilitimi i kesaj figure......

Mendoj se edhe pse pati gabimet e veta persa i perket baskepunimit me sllavet Zogu ne vazhdim per kushtet e atehereshme ndoqi nje politike kombetare dhe gjithashtu pati dhe rezultate te kenaqeshme persa i perket stabilimizimit te shtetit te brishte shqiptar....

Po te krahasosh arritjet e periudhes 15-vjecare te Zogut dhe periudhes 15-vjecare te "Demokracise" qe jetojme tani do te shohesh se ka diferenca te medha persa i perket arritjeve.....
Diktaruren komuniste  nuk po e permend se nuk ia vlen......

Pra me pak fjale figuren e Zogut do ta vleresoja pozitivisht dhe duhet te zere vendin qe i takon ne Historine e kombit shqiptar...
Kete do ta bejme ne brezi i ri pasi te jete larguar brezi komunist qe mbreteron sot ne realitein shqiptar....

----------


## Albo

*Biçaku, kameramani i mbretit*

_25 vjeçari Biçaku, kameramani shqiptar i dasmës së mbretit Zog_

Haxhi Balliu

Nëpërmjet arkivës së pasur, dokumenteve të kohës si dhe kujtimeve të Adil Biçakut, nga një familje nacionaliste e me të dënuar nga 25 vjet burg, kundërshtar i regjimit komunist, mësuesit të arratisur në vitin 1963, jepen peripecitë e arratisë, lidhja me qarqet nacionaliste e Oborrin Mbretëror në mërgim deri te pjesëmarrja në protesta në vendet evropiane kundër këtij regjimi dhe roli i kameramanit në dasmën e Leka Zogut në Madrid. 

*Historia*
I arratisuri që u bë kameraman i mbretit Adil Biçaku nga Qarrishta e Librazhdit, me njerëz nga familja të arratisur si kundërshtarë të regjimit komunist, diplomuar në Normalen e Elbasanit, fillon punë si mësues në disa fshatra të Fierit e kur nuk kishte mbushur ende 25 vjeç, pikërisht më 8 gusht 1963, arratiset së bashku me dy shokë të tjerë drejt Jugosllavisë. Më pas kalon në Greqi, ku për më pak se një vit realizon një nga ëndrrat e tij që e nisën drejt “Botës së lirë”, kontaktet me nacionalistë të njohur në arrati e njerëz të familjes së mbretit Zog. Ndërsa largimi për në Suedi, Spanjë e vende të tjera të Evropës i krijon mundësinë e kontakteve të shpeshta e miqësisë e bashkëpunimit me Leka Zogun, familjarë të tij e bashkëluftëtarë të Monarkisë. Si luftëtar i komunizmit, mësuesi Adil Biçaku, që krahas punës vazhdoi për shumë kohë shkollimin e perëndimit, u bë njeri i afërt i Oborrit Mbretëror, duke qenë dhe i vetmi kameraman e fotograf shqiptar në dasmën madhështore të martesës së pretendentit për fronin mbretëror shqiptar Leka Zogun. Falë miqësisë me Oborrin, sipas Biçakut, ai ka fiksuar në celuloid një arkivë të tërë të përpjekjeve të mbretërorëve në mërgim gjatë disa dekadave. Në aktivitetin e tij dhe bashkëluftëtarëve të tij (siç i quan ai) në mërgim, me objekt rrëzimin e regjimit komunist dhe sjelljen e demokracisë në Shqipëri, zënë vend shumë ngjarje e histori, midis të tjerave dhe incidenti i rëndë për kohën, ku Ansambli Shtetëror i Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore, nga protestat e nacionalistëve, por edhe të infiltruarve të tjerë, detyrohet të ndërpresë shfaqjen e saponisur në Malmoe të Suedisë në nëntor të vitit 1976. Në një cikël të shkurtër shkrimesh, referuar dëshmive të tij si dhe dokumenteve të kohës, sillen për lexuesin pjesë detaje të një kaluari të mundimshëm, nga arratisja deri te fiksimi në kamera i dasmës madhështore të Leka Zogut. 

Vitet e demokracisë e sjellin në vendlindje 68-vjeçarin Adil Biçaku, mësuesin e dikurshëm, që si kundërshtar i regjimit komunist, në vitin 1963 merr rrugën e arratisë, duke u bërë mik i familjes mbretërore në mërgim, duke qenë njëkohësisht i vetmi kameraman shqiptar në dasmën madhështore të Leka Zogut, më 10 tetor 1975 në Spanjë. Janë dekada të tëra sakrificash, torturash, por edhe kënaqësish, se në fund, në prag të pleqërisë, ëndrra e tij, rrëzimi i komunizmit dhe ardhja e demokracisë në Shqipëri, u bë realitet.

*Arratisja*
Ende nuk i kishte mbushur 25 vjetët, kohë në të cilën Adil Biçaku, nga Qarrishta kufitare e Librazhdit, prej disa vitesh mësues në disa zona të largëta të Fierit, së bashku me një shok të tij të ngushtë (po mësues), marrin vendimin e arratisjes nga Shqipëria. ”Ëndërroja për demokraci, urreja komunizmin që jo vetëm kishte persekutuar familjen e të afërmit e mi, por po shkatërronte kombin, ndaj edhe pse e dija se mund të vritesha në klonin me gjemba në kufi, nuk kisha rrugë tjetër vetëm të arratisesha e t’u bashkohesha nacionalistëve jashtë vendit për të luftuar komunizmin në vendin tim”, -tregon pas dekadash Adili. Më tej ai vazhdon: ”Ka qenë data 8 gusht 1963, ku, pasi jemi nisur nga Librazhdi, (Qarrishta) kemi ecur pothuaj gjithë natën, të maskuar e avash. Më 10 gusht kemi hyrë në Maqedoni, pikërisht në Belicë, afër Strugës. Isha me Mustafa Lleshanaku, shok imi, mësues nga Fieri. Për një muaj kemi qenë në burg në Strugë. Prej aty na çuan në burgun e Idriznovës, në Shkup, ku na lanë pastaj të lirë, në katundin Vlladovë, në kufi me Greqinë. Pas dy javësh tentuam të arratiseshim për në Greqi. U përpoqëm që këtej të arratiseshim natën, mirëpo ramë në patrullën jugosllave, të cilët na kapën e na rrahën pa pushim rreth gjashtë orë, gjithë natën, në një pyll, në trekëndëshin midis Bullgarisë, Shqipërisë e Greqisë. Më pas na morën në këmbë nja 6-7 orë e na çuan në periferi të një qyteti, ku bëmë dhe një natë burg. Na lanë prapë të lirë. Nga dhuna e plagët e rënda, më shumë se dy javë na u desh të rrinim në shtrat. Më pas tentuam të arratiseshim për së dyti në nëntor, 1963. Këtë radhë zgjodhëm një rrugë nga Gjevgjelia, meqë unë kisha një hartë dhe e kishim kontrolluar këtë rrugë që binte paralel me lumin Vardar; ai më duket ishte. Por ramë prapë në një postë, ku filluan të lehin qentë e ushtarët filluan të shtien në ajër. Aty u ndamë, pasi ishim tre persona; unë me Mustafain dhe një tjetër nga Shkodra, Pjetër Marashi quhej. Njërin prej nesh, Mustafain, e kapi qeni i kufirit, ndërsa ne kishim kaluar telat e klonit. Të dy vazhduam të ecim gjithë natën derisa arritëm afër Selanikut, ndërsa Mustafai erdhi e na gjeti pas tre muajsh. !”
Në Greqi, në kampin e nacionalistëve shqiptarë të Vllavias
Ndryshe nga koha e qëndrimit në Jugosllavi, ku mes hetimeve e provokimeve të shoqëruara me dhunë në fizike se “ne jemi komunistët e vërtetë”, në Greqi, dy mësuesit e arratisur nga Shqipëria, jo vetëm do të shihnin “botë tjetër”, por do të merrnin dhe kontaktet e para me rrethe nacionaliste në kampin e njohur të Vllavias, duke e parë e “prekur” ndoshta për herë të parë në jetën e tyre, ëndrrën e të qenit i lirë dhe të mundësisë për të bërë diçka për vendin që ishte nën regjimin komunist. 
Afër Selanikut, kujton Biçaku, mbaj mend se ndaluam një makinë, e cila na mori e na çoi në Selanik. Hodhëm sytë rrotull dhe pamë ushtarë, policë, ndonjë oficer, por askush nuk na e vuri veshin se kush ishim e nga vinim. Aty pamë një ndryshim shumë të madh krahasuar jo vetëm me Shqipërinë, por dhe me Jugosllavinë, ku ne u paraqitëm pas arratisjes nga Qarrishta. Sapo pyetëm një oficer se ku ishte policia, ai na e tregoi dhe shkuam dhe u dorëzuam. ”Aty, kur na panë ashtu të rraskapitur, na dhanë të hanim e të pinim, bëmë banjo dhe u qetësuam. Ishte një pritje krejt ndryshe nga këtu dhe nga sa e mendonim ne, por ndryshe edhe nga jugosllavët, natyrisht. Na morën në pyetje sepse ne kërkonim strehim politik, pasi vinim nga dera e hekurt vendeve komuniste”, -shton Biçaku. Kampi i Vllavias, kujton Biçaku, kishte qenë strehë e kundërshtarëve të shpallur të komunizmit që gjatë luftës, si Fiqiri Dine, Xhevdet Blloshmi, Isak Alla, Aziz Biçaku, Kamber Alla etj. ”Aty pamë e mësuam se përgatiteshin njerëz në grupe agjenturore e dërgoheshin në Shqipëri për të përmbysur regjimin e Enver Hoxhës”, -tregon Adil Biçaku. 

*Largimi për në Suedi*
Në Greqi, dy mësuesit e arratisur shqiptarë qëndruar deri më 24 korrik 1964, pra pa mbushur një vit plot nga arratisja nga Shqipëria, duke udhëtuar për në Suedi. Adili tregon se në fillim i çuan në një qytet rreth 150 kilometra larg Stokholmit, ku kishin bërë disa baraka apostafat për ta e ku mbajtën dy javë. Teksa u krijuan kushte mjaft të mira për jetesë e shkollim, vazhdon tregimin 68-vjeçari, i kujtohet pritja në Jugosllavi pas arratisjes nga atdheu. ”Sapo hyra në dhomat e policisë në Strugë, ku na morën në pyetje, në mur pashë fotografitë e Marksit, Engelsit e Leninit. Reagimi im i parë ishte thënia se ju qenkeni komunistë, se këtu qenkërka si në Shqipëri, sepse mbani këta që kanë djegur botën”, -kujton Biçaku. 
Ndërsa përgjigjja ishte: "Ne jemi komunistët e vërtetë, ndërsa Enver Hoxha është imperialist!"


*Martesa e Leka Zogut, dasma që “pushtoi” Madridin*

_Edhe në këtë numër të gazetës vazhdojnë kujtimet e Adil Biçakut, mësuesit të arratisur në moshën 25-vjeçare, që nga miqësia e tij me Leka Zogun, kontributi në Oborrin Mbretëror, persekutimi i familjes, përpjekjet për sensibilizimin e shteteve evropiane, incidenti me Ansamblin Shtetëror të Këngëve e Valleve Popullore, kërcënimi nga Sigurimi i Shtetit, deri te pjesëmarrja në dasmën e Lekës së Parë, ku Biçaku ishte kameraman e fotograf._

Falë përpjekjeve të vazhdueshme të Leka Zogut e Oborrit Mbretëror në mërgim, si dhe shtimit të radhëve me nacionalistë e kundërshtarë të komunizmit shqiptar, kujton Adil Biçaku, në vitet ‘70 të shekullit të kaluar e më pas, u arrit jo vetëm të rritet sensibilizimi i komunitetit ndërkombëtar në mbështetje të misionit, por pati edhe një sërë aktivitetesh të organizuara e demonstratash kundër regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Një prej tyre, ku protagonist ka qenë edhe Biçaku, është protesta e shndërruar në incidente të rënda, ku Ansambli Shtetëror i Këngëve e Valleve Popullore të Shqipërisë, në nëntor 1976, u detyrua të ndërpresë koncertin në Stokholm të Suedisë. ”Por një nga ngjarjet më të shënuara të jetës sime mbetet dasma madhështore e martesës së Lekës I, me mbi 1 200 të ftuar, në të cilën unë pata nderin që të jem i vetmi shqiptar që filmova me kamera dhe fiksova në aparat evenimente nga kjo martesë”, -tregon për “Shekullin”, Biçaku. 
Mik e bashkëpunëtor i Oborrit 
Fillimisht, sipas Biçakut, në Suedi e Spanjë kishte pak shqiptarë, ndërsa pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, me largimet e shumta pikëqëndrime masive të tyre u bënë edhe Belgjika e Spanja. “Por ka qenë vetë njohja me mbretin Leka I, me nënën mbretëreshë, Geraldina, me mbretëreshën Suzan, me adjutantin e fundit të mbretit Zog I, me besnikun, kolonel Hysen Selmani, i cili më pas punoi edhe për Oborrin Mbretëror të mbretit Leka I, me kapitenin Qazim Preni, me ministrin e Oborrit Mbretëror shqiptar, Abedin Mulosmanaj, me dr. Athanas Gegaj që ishte sekretar i Oborrit Mbretëror shqiptar, me Isuf Begën, Xhaferr Elezin, Ismail Shpatën etj., që më kanë përgatitur e mësuar për kryerjen e misionit si dhe më kanë dhënë mundësinë për të përgatitur e botuar monografinë “Jeta dhe veprimtaria e mbretit Zog për Shqipërinë!” - pohon për gazetën Biçaku. Mes aktiviteteve të shumta nacionalistët kujtojnë edhe një mbledhje që bëri Leka I në vitin 1972 në Madrid me të gjithë krerët e partive politike në mërgim. Në këtë mbledhje, tepër të rëndësishme, ku morën pjesë patriotë të njohur si Abaz Kupi, i cili qe i pari për Partinë e Legalitetit, Kadri Cakrani i Partisë së Ballit; Hasan Dostit, Fuat Myftija, Isa Ndreu dhe Lec Shllaku, një doktor nga Partia e Vërlacit, Xhaferr Deva etj, tregon më tej Biçaku, mbreti theksoi nevojën e shtimit të radhëve e një bashkim më të fuqishëm. 

*Incidenti me Ansamblin në Stokholm*
Në nëntor të vitit 1976 në Stokholm, kujton Biçaku, erdhi Ansambli shtetëror i Këngëve e Valleve Popullore nga Shqipëria. Rrethet nacionaliste, sipas tij, kishin informacion se repertori i këtij ansambli ishte krejtësisht i politizuar, i thurte himne komunizmit e Enver Hoxhës, ndaj ne nuk mund të rrinim duarkryq pa demaskuar këtë fasadë. “Kështu, në bëmë një organizim. Unë mblodha të gjithë shqiptarët, më parë pata shkruar një mesazh për ardhjen e Ansamblit, për propagandën mashtruese që sillte me repertorin e tij, e morëm masa për ta demaskuar”, -shton Biçaku. Në momentin e fillimit të koncertit, nisin incidentet e rënda, grindje e sherre me pasoja. Për këto incidente që çuan deri në dështimin e aktivitetit, Biçaku që ishte një ndër protagonistët e organizimit, fajëson disa komunistë shqiptarë dhe të huaj nga Amerika Latine (spektatorë), por shumëkush në atë incident flet për të kundërtën. Biçaku tregon se protesta e tyre nuk dëshironin të dilte jashtë kontrollit, por kjo gjë nuk u evitua. “Ne e kishim me regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhën dhe propagandën që ky ansambël bënte për të, jo me artistët, pasi disa prej tyre dhe i njihnim nga afër, si Selim Kuqin nga Shkodra etj.”, - vazhdon të tregoj Biçaku. Më tej ai kujton: ”Njëri prej tyre, nga artistët, na quajti "fashistë" dhe aty nisi përleshja, duke u hedhur shishe e mjete të tjera; u prish gjithçka. Nuk ishte mendimi të ndodhte kjo, sepse unë iu kisha thënë se do ta bëjmë të qetë këtë aktivitet, por sharjet që erdhën nga skena u shoqëruan me të bërtitura nga të gjithë ne me parulla si poshtë Enver Hoxha, poshtë komunizmi, rroftë mbreti!”. Në çast, pas këtij incidenti të rëndë, ansambli shqiptar mori autobusin dhe iku, ndërsa nga pala protestuese u arrestuan tre veta, që u mbajtën rreth një orë në polici. Por nga kjo ngjarje e rëndë, dy ditë më pas, mësuesi i arratisur Biçaku, merr një telegram nga Shqipëria. Në të shkruhej: ”Hiq dorë nga veprimtaria armiqësore, sepse thirrja juaj atje ndikon mbi ne!" Ky telegram, tregon për gazetën ai, ishte nënshkruar nga nëna e tij, nga vëllai dhe xhaxhai. “Këtë telegram origjinal e ruaj ende atje në Stokholm”, -përfundon tregimin e tij rreth incidentit të nëntorit 1976 në Stokholm, i arratisuri Adil Biçaku

*Dasma e Leka Zogut*
Adil Biçaku thotë se mbresa më e paharruar në jetën e tij do të mbetet dasma mbretërore, kur mbreti Leka I u martua me zonjën Susan Cullenvard. “Ishte një dasmë madhështore, ku merrnin pjesë mbi 1 200 vetë, nga të pesë kontinentet, nga shumë familje mbretërore të Evropës, diplomatë të huaj etj.”, -kujton Adil Biçaku, kameramani shqiptar dhe fotografi i saj. Ai kujton se gazetat e huaja shkruanin ato ditë të dasmës se "Madridi ishte i shqiptarëve". Këtë eveniment historik, vazhdon më tej ai, e kam përjetësuar edhe në fokusin e operatorit, por nga kjo dasmë ka edhe shumë fotografi, të cilat sot i ka ruajtur me shumë kujdes. “Njëra nga këto foto i takon një grupi arbëresh që erdhi në këtë dasmë dhe mes tyre gjeti vend e pozoi së bashku me ta edhe bashkëshortja ime, Julita, e veshur me kostum kombëtar”, -kujton kameramani Biçaku. Duke qenë një njohës i mirë edhe i Spanjës, Biçaku sjell edhe faktin se Shqipëria me mbretin Zog ishte i pari vend që e njohu Spanjën si shtet me gjeneralismin Francisco Franco pas Luftës Civile në këtë vend. Këtë, sipas tij, nuk e harroi kurrë Franco, i cili nuk mori dot pjesë personalisht në këtë dasmë, për shkak ishte i sëmurë dhe disa javë më pas vdiq. Por, Franco, sipas tij, e ka respektuar vazhdimisht mbretin Leka, të cilin e pranoi në Spanjë pas vitit 1961 dhe i krijoi të gjitha hapësirat për një veprimtari efektive për Shqipërinë etnike. 
Miqësinë me pretendentin Leka I të Oborrin Mbretëror, nacionalisti i dikurshëm, Biçaku, e ka ruajtur gjatë, e ruan edhe sot, duke punuar me sa mundet për realizimin e dëshirës së përbashkët që ende nuk është realizuar, por miqësitë me mbretin e nacionalistët në mërgim, e veçanërisht pjesëmarrja dhe qenia kameraman e fotograf në dasmën e Lekës I, mbeten gjërat më të pashlyeshme të jetës së tij. 
“Një jetë e mundimshme nën komunizëm, një kalvar torturash pas arratisjes, për mua ishte me fat mundësia lidhja e puna për oborrin e nacionalizmin, ndërsa prania në dasmën e Lekës së parë, e qenia si kameraman e fotograf, ishin një privilegj!”, - përfundon Adil Biçaku. 

Kujtim Boriçi

----------


## POKO



----------


## shigjeta

*E vërteta e lidhjes së Enver Hoxhës me Princeshën Maxhide, motrën e Zogut*

Skënder Zogu rrëfen jetën e monarkisë në mërgim.
Fjalët e fundit të mbretëreshës Geraldinë, kur Ahmet Zogu po jepte shpirt në spital.
Ka mbetur dëshmitari i vetëm i familjes mbretërore që di sekretet në tre breza; nga Ahmet Zogu, te i biri Leka Zogu I, e deri te nipi Leka Zogu II. I pari ishte zyrtarisht Mbret në Shqipëri, i dyti mbret, jo në detyrë, ndërsa i treti ka mbetur ende princ me status, edhe pse ka bërë betimin prej monarku. Historia e kësaj dinastie nis që nga viti 1928, por Skënder Zogu, djali i vëllait të Mbretit Ahmet Zogu, na e nis rrëfimin pas largimit nga Shqipëria, më 7 prill 1939. Arsyeja është thjesht mosha, pasi në vitin kur është vendosur monarkia në Shqipëri, ende nuk kishte lindur, ndërsa arratinë e parë e ka provuar në moshën 6 vjeç. Më pas, e gjithë jeta e tij do të shkonte në emigrim, ku fati i tij viti pas viti u lidh ngushtë

Homazhet në selinë e Kuvendit në nderim të pretendentit të fronit mbretëror, Leka Zogu I. Fotot: Vlasov Sulaj
me familjen mbretërore si për nga gjaku, ashtu edhe për nga kauza, deri në kthimin e përbashkët në Shqipëri, në vitin 1992. Të gjitha këto dekada që nisin me pushtimin fashist në Shqipëri, që vijojnë me instalimin e komunizmit dhe përfundojnë po me rënien e tij, Skënder Zogu po i shkruan në një libër. Tashmë është në përfundim të tij, por ka vendosur që të shtojë aty edhe disa kujtime nga vitet e demokracisë në Shqipëri, për ta mbyllur me lamtumirën e kushëririt të tij të parë, Leka Zogu I, që iu dha më 3 dhjetor. Kam shkruar deri tani rreth 375 faqe, mendoj që të shtoj edhe 100 të tjera. Janë në gjuhën frënge dhe më pas do ti përkthej, thotë Skënder Zogu për gazetën, vetëm disa orë para se të largohej nga Shqipëria drejt Francës, ku edhe jeton aktualisht. Sërish një ikje e tij, por kësaj here Skënder Zogu ka lënë dëshmitë e rralla në Shqipëri, ekskluzivisht për gazetën Panorama

*Më 7 prill 1939, dinastia e Mbretit Ahmet Zogu u largua në shtete të ndryshme. Duke qenë se në atë kohë ishit vetëm 5 vjeç, kur e mbani mend takimin e parë me Zogun?* 
Më 7 prill 1939, kur fashizmi pushtoi Shqipërinë, unë isha vetëm 6 vjeç. Për atë moshë nuk kujtoj shumë, vetëm di që me babain tonë u nisëm në Stamboll, duke kaluar nëpërmjet Shkupit. Rreth 2 muaj më vonë, aty arriti edhe Mbreti Ahmet dhe familja e tij. Princi Leka Zogu I ishte ende foshnjë, gati 2-muajsh. Ata nuk ndenjën gjatë në Stamboll dhe u larguan. Shkuan në Rumani, Poloni, vendet baltike, Suedi, Norvegji, për të mbërritur përfundimisht në Francë, në muajin korrik 1939. Pas fillimit të sulmit gjerman më 10 maj 1940, Mbreti Ahmet Zogu u shpërngul drejt Perëndimit, ku me anije mbërriti në Britaninë e Madhe. Mbreti George IV i Anglisë i ofroi mbrojtje dhe siguri gjatë gjithë periudhës së Luftës II Botërore, ndërsa familja jonë ndenji në Stamboll.

*Kur jeni ritakuar?*
Më pas jemi ritakuar sërish në vitin 1947. Me përfundimin e luftës, familja mbretërore zhvendoset kësaj radhe në Egjipt, pas ftesës së marrë prej Mbretit Faruk, i cili ishte pasardhës i shqiptarit themelues të dinastisë mbretërore egjiptiane, Mehmet Ali Pasha. Ne gjithmonë i kishim ruajtur korrespondencat, pavarësisht pamundësisë për të qëndruar të gjitha familjet bashkë. Megjithatë, në vitin 1947 jemi ritakuar dhe aty ka nisur afrimi im shumë i madh jo vetëm me Mbretin Zog, por edhe me Mbretëreshën Geraldinë. Për të, unë isha i preferuari dhe më thërriste bubi që kur isha fëmijë, aq sa ndonjëherë të tjerët bëheshin xhelozë. Në Egjipt, në Kajro, mbreti Ahmet Zogu ka sunduar zyrtarisht. Kishte Legatën shqiptare, me toka që quheshin shqiptare, me ushtri, me armë etj. Ishte shumë mik me Mbretin Faruk dhe në atë kohë kishte shumë shpresa për të rivendosur monarkinë në Shqipëri.

*Pse nuk e rivendosi?* 
Sepse pati ndryshime politike edhe në Egjipt. Mbreti Faruk ra nga pushteti. Lëvizja e vetëquajtur revolucionare, nën drejtimin e Muhammad Naguib dhe Gamal Abdel Nasser, bëri një grusht ushtarak. Ishte një nga ato revolucionet tip alla socialiste, që u mbështet nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Tito, në vitin 1952. Më vjen në mendje një episod në atë kohë, që në fakt ka të bëjë më shumë me Mbretin Leka Zogu I, që na ka çuditur të gjithëve me guximin e tij. Që 13 vjeç kur ka ndodhur kjo ngjarje, nuk e ka njohur frikën. Pasi Mbreti Faruk ra nga froni, fillimisht na bllokuan kontot bankare. Disa ditë më pas, revolucionarët e vetëshpallur na dërgojnë një formacion të madh me ushtarë, që të merrnin të gjitha armët që kishte Mbreti Zog, si edhe çdo send tjetër të çmuar. Një kapiten po drejtonte ata ushtarë, por kishin ngecur te porta, pasi ishin paralajmëruar se një ushtri shumëfish më e madhe se ata po i priste pas dyerve. Kapiteni e kishte kujtuar për të vërtetë këtë, ndërkaq Mbreti Ahmet Zogu as që bëhej fjalë ti fuste brenda. Për atë, Legata ishte tokë shqiptare, territor shqiptar zyrtar. Unë shkova pak me vonesë te shtëpia dhe te hyrja gjej këtë kapiten egjiptian, i cili më thotë: Çoji fjalë Mbretit, se vetëm do të bëjmë inventarin e armëve dhe sendeve të arta, asgjë nuk do të prekim. Sapo hyj brenda, ende pa hapur gojë, më del princ Leka Zogu I dhe më thotë: Na merre këtë koburen ti dhe shko zër pozicion te dritarja! Më ka mbetur vërtet në mendje. Vetëm 13 vjeç dhe komandoi si gjeneral, ndërsa vetë ruante konsullin e Anglisë dhe nënprefektin e Aleksandrisë. I kishte marrë peng bashkë me mbretin Ahmet Zogu, që për çdo rast të hyrjes me dhunë të ushtrisë apo policisë egjiptiane do ti përdornin diplomatikisht.

*I përdorën këto pengje?*
Motrat e Ahmet Zogut I, Myzejen, Ruhie dhe Maxhide
Fatmirësisht nuk qe e nevojshme. Pasi mora koburen që më dha princ Leka I, unë nisa të kërkoj menjëherë nënën Geraldinë. I tregova se çmë tha kapiteni egjiptian rreth inventarit, por Mbreti Zog ishte mosbesues dhe vetëm përsëriste: Kjo është tokë shqiptare. Për 8 orë u ngujuam të dyja palët, pa lëshuar terren. Pas shumë negociatash, më në fund arritëm në kompromis. U futën vetëm dy persona brenda dhe, në fakt, vetëm sa numëruan në mënyrë sipërfaqësore armët dhe sendet me vlerë. Në dalje, ai, kapiteni, më mori mënjanë dhe më tha: Faleminderit që më ndihmove të kryej detyrën time, pasi kjo është dita që kam pasur më shumë frikë në jetën time. Vetëm se nuk e besonte dot që brenda Legatës nuk kishte ushtri shumë të madhe, siç kishte pandehur, por vetëm pak oficerë, por ama tejet besnikë. Megjithatë, pas kësaj ngjarjeje, në korrik të vitit 1955, ne u detyruam që të largoheshim edhe nga Egjipti. Egjipti u shpall republikë, e cila nxori në ankand tërë pasurinë e Farukut dhe e njëjta gjë ndodhi në një farë mënyre edhe me ne, me bllokimin e disa llogarive bankare. Nga ana tjetër, qeveria e egjiptianit Gamal Abdel Nasser ishte e frikësuar nga prania e Mbretit Zog atje dhe qëndrimi i zgjatur ishte i rrezikshëm.

*Pse qeveria revolucionare e Egjiptit, që arriti të rrëzonte dinastinë 148-vjeçare të Mehmet Pashës, mund tia kishte frikën një mbreti të mërguar në vendin e tyre, si Ahmet Zogu?* 
Sepse Ahmet Zogu kishte të njëjtën origjinë me mbretin Faruk, atë shqiptare. Qeveria e Gamal Abdel Nasser ia kishte frikën ndonjë komploti të mundshëm të Mbretit Zog në Legatën shqiptare në Egjipt, me Mbretin Faruk, që tashmë nëpërmjet jahtit mbretëror shkoi fillimisht në Monako, dhe më pas në Romë, Itali. Ne ndenjëm në Egjipt edhe derisa fituam gjyqet për zhbllokimin e llogarive bankare, si dhe gjyqet kundër tatimeve dhe doganave. Pasi për çdo mall që kishim importuar në Egjipt gjatë kohës së monarkisë na u dërgua një faturë për tatim e doganë, tejet e shumëfishuar dhe me gjoba. Pra, gjyqet zgjatën rreth 3 vjet derisa fituam, ndërkohë që Mbreti Ahmet Zogu nuk po ndihej mirë. Ai po vuante nga ulcera, ndërkohë që diktoi shenjat e para të kancerit. Kështu, në korrik të vitit 1955, ai u vendos përfundimisht në Cannes të Francës. Pavarësisht kurimeve, shëndeti i dobët po e mundte dita-ditës, ndaj mori masat që më 5 prill 1957, kur princi Leka mbushi plot 18 vjeç, Mbreti Zog e shpall atë trashëgimtar të kurorës mbretërore, në një ceremoni të zhvilluar në prani të figurave më të shquara të emigracionit politik shqiptar në Francë dhe të shumë miqve të shquar të familjes mbretërore dhe të Shqipërisë, të ftuar enkas. Megjithatë, për këtë është shkruar edhe në shtypin ndërkombëtar dhe tashmë dihen të gjitha detajet.

*Po ato që nuk dimë, mund të na i thoni?*
Në fakt, do të doja të ndalesha te një moment, që është shumë i dhimbshëm për mua dhe që e kam pjesë të kujtimeve të pabotuara. Ai ndërroi jetë në spitalin Foch, në periferi të qytetit Suresnes, në Francë, ndërsa unë do tju rrëfej minutat e fundit. Për shkak të tumorit dhe shumë ulcerave në stomak, kishte dhimbje të tmerrshme, edhe pse e mbante shumë veten. Po ju kujtoj që në atë kohë, viti 1961, nuk kishte qetësues kaq të fortë për dhimbjet siç ka sot. Isha aty në spital, në një pavijon që e kishin rezervuar ata të spitalit posaçërisht për Mbretin Zog. Kisha lënë një bisedë pune me një mik, paksa larg, dhe pasi e vizitova Mbretin, mora trenin për të shkuar në takim. Sapo hipa në tren, pata një ndjesi të çuditshme. Një boshllëk të pashpjegueshëm, sikur diçka po më merrte të gjitha organet e brendshme. Sa zbrita nga treni, takova mikun tim dhe i thashë atij që duhet të kthehem patjetër sërish në spital. Ashtu bëra. U ktheva dhe sapo arrita, takova oficerin e Gardës, Ali Çupi. Ai më thirri: Bubi, eja shpejt!. Shkova menjëherë dhe pashë Mbretin në grahmat e fundit, ndërsa princeshat ia shpërthyen vajit. Në atë moment, ndërhyri nëna Gerladinë dhe u tha princeshave: Pushoni vajza, lëreni shpirtin e tij të ngjitet në qiell. Mos e pengoni me vaje në këto momente. Princeshat ndalën vajin dhe pas kësaj fjalie, koloneli Hysen Selmani tha në mënyrë solemne: Mbreti vdiq. Rroftë Mbreti!. Nëna Geraldinë uli kryet paksa çaste dhe më pas, me një forcë që skam parë femër tjetër ta ketë, më kërkoi të gjeja një prift që të lutej për shpirtin e Ahmet Zogut, pasi ishte shumë besimtare. Ia solla

*Përmendët princeshat, dihet shumë pak rreth tyre. Si ishin ato?* 
Keni të drejtë. Jeta e princeshave, motrave të mbretit Ahmet Zog, është shumë pak e prekur nga kujtimet apo dëshmitë e deritanishme. Mendoj që të sjell portrete më të plota të tyre, sepse ato kanë kontribuuar shumë gjatë mbretërimit të Mbretit Zog në Shqipëri, por edhe në emigrim i kanë shërbyer kauzës së monarkisë, si dhe vëllait të tyre deri në vdekje. Kanë qenë tejet besnike.

*Pavarësisht kësaj besnikërie, flitet se princesha më e vogël pati një histori dashurie me Enver Hoxhën.*
E kam dëgjuar këtë hamendësim dhe dua të siguroj lexuesit shqiptarë se kjo histori nuk është e vërtetë. Jo vetëm Maxhidja, por edhe princeshat e tjera, ishin gjithnjë të shoqëruara në publik dhe nuk kanë dalë ndonjëherë me dikë, pa dijeninë e Mbretit Zog ose të dikujt tjetër në oborrin mbretëror. Nuk kemi pasur asnjë lloj informacioni dhe sidomos kur thashethemet rreth kësaj historie të supozuar zgjasin me vite, po të kishte pasur edhe lidhjen më të vogël, do të ishte mësuar. Jo lidhje, por edhe kontakt nuk kanë pasur kurrë, sepse nuk kishte gjë që nuk mësonte Mbreti Zog. Emrin e Enver Hoxhës princeshat e kanë dëgjuar shumë vonë në emigrim dhe e kanë urryer si figurë, me të njëjtën forcë si vëllai i tyre, dhe jo më ta kishin simpati apo ta donin.

*Përse prej 3 motrave të Mbretit Ahmet Zog nuk u martuan asnjëherë?*
Siç ua thashë, ato nuk ishin vajza dosido që të dilnin e të kërkonin fatin ku tu binte rruga. Nuk u doli fati ashtu siç duhej, duke pasur parasysh që Mbreti Zog u detyrua të emigronte sa në një shtet në tjetrin. Di të them që princeshat ishin aq të kulturuara dhe aq besnike, saqë vendosën që jetën tia kushtonin vëllait të tyre, Mbretit Zog. Dhe nuk janë penduar deri në fund të jetës për këtë, pasi edhe Mbreti Zog i ka dashur shumë. Më kujtohet njëherë që u sëmur njëra prej tyre, princesha Ruhie, duhej ti jepej gjak dhe atë nuk e zinte vendi derisa e gjeti.

*Pse nuk e dha ai vetë, por e gjeti diku tjetër?*
Sepse dihet, që jo e gjithë familja ka të njëjtin grup gjaku. Princesha Ruhie e kishte të rrallë grupin e gjakut. Megjithatë, tani mu kujtua një episod shumë interesant. Për princeshën e sëmurë Ruhie e mori vesh edhe Mbreti Faruk, pasi në atë kohë jetonim në Egjipt. Ai erdhi ta shihte dhe sapo mori vesh që i duhej gjak, doli vullnetar që të gjente dhurues. Dhe nuk iku që andej derisa gjeti dikë.

*Cilat ishin pasionet e princeshave?*
Ato ishin dashamirëse të mëdha të kulturës, artit dhe sporteve. Që në Shqipëri, 3 prej tyre u angazhuan si patronate (kujdestare) të Larta të Sporteve, Turizmit, Automobilizmit dhe Arteve të Bukura, duke i ndarë përkatësisht në këtë mënyrë: princesha Myzejen kishte në kujdestari të gjitha sportet, princesha Ruhije artet e bukura dhe princesha Maxhide, Entin Kombëtar të Turizmit dhe Automobilizmit të mbretërisë shqiptare. Është fakt tashmë, që si rrjedhojë e kësaj kujdestarie, gjatë periudhës së monarkisë së Zogut, bënë një punë të madhe për zhvillimin dhe përhapjen e kulturës, artit dhe sportit. Po ashtu, ato u angazhuan edhe me emancipimin e gruas dhe tashmë është fakt që, femrat shqiptare kanë votuar para atyre franceze. Mbreti Zog i angazhoi princeshat dhe mbretëreshën Geraldinë që të kujdeseshin për të drejtat e grave, duke kërkuar edhe që të hiqnin ferexhetë.

*Po në emigrim, me çfarë u morën ato?*
Edhe në emigrim vijoi i njëjti angazhim, por për shkak të terrenit, u morën më shumë me njohjen e kulturës europiane dhe funksione të tjera në Pallatin Mbretëror. U pëlqente jashtëzakonisht shumë Parisi dhe, pasi emigruam në Aleksandri (Egjipt), u mungonte jashtë mase. Më kujtohet se si një herë erdhi në Aleksandri këngëtarja e famshme franceze, Édith Piaf, që do të mbante aty një koncert. Ato u entuziazmuan pa masë dhe unë u sigurova një vend në lozhë. Nga mesi i koncertit, teksa Édith Piaf po pushonte paksa, princeshat i dërguan një lule dhe kartolinë, ku e përshëndesnin dhe i kërkuan takim. Édith Piaf u tregua e jashtëzakonshme. Ajo kishte dëgjuar për Mbretin Zog dhe princeshat dhe erdhi vetë që ti takonte. I kam parë tejet të lumtura princeshat shqiptare në ato momente, ndaj them me bindje se ato e dashuronin kulturën, artin, të bukurën.
vijon nesër

_Panorama_

----------


## shigjeta

*“Takimi i Zogut me Xhevdet Mustafën, i tregoi për tregtarët spiunë të Enverit”*

Nga princeshat shqiptare, te nëna Geraldinë; nga mbreti Ahmet Zogu, te i biri i tij, Leka I. Në numrin e ardhshëm do të vijë radha e rrëfimit edhe për Lekën II, por për sot, Skënder Zogu ka shumë për të treguar. Dëshmi nga nipi i Ahmet Zogut për gazetën “Panorama”, që zbulohen për herë të parë, për ngjarje të debatuara pa fund. Siç është rasti i Xhevdet Mustafës, njeriut që udhëhoqi komplotin në Shqipëri për eliminimin e Enver Hoxhës, në vitin 1982. Një mision i dështuar me vepër dhe me jetë, që ishte paralajmëruar si i tillë nga Leka Zogu I, gjatë një takimi me Mustafën në Zelandën e Re. I mësuar me lojërat e spiunëve herë të dyfishtë e herë të trefishtë, “mbreti” i shqiptarëve në mërgim nuk mori asnjëherë tentativa për të rrëzuar sistemin komunist me ndërhyrje ushtarake. Historia e të atit me misionin “Kompania 4000” ishte një leksion që Ahmet Zogu ia kishte mësuar shumë mirë të birit, pavarësisht se ishte i vogël. Megjithatë, ai bëri plot veprimtari sabotuese në emigracion, por derisa të mbërrijmë atje, t’i rikthehemi historisë, aty ku e lamë dje… Te princeshat shqiptare!
*Cila ishte marrëdhënia e Mbretëreshës Geraldinë me princeshat?*
Të mrekullueshme. Princeshat gjetën te Geraldina jo vetëm respektin si kunatë, por edhe afërsinë prej motre, dhembshurinë prej nëne dhe intimitetin prej mikeje. Me komoditetin që gjetën te Geraldina, princeshat nuk u shqetësuan asnjëherë pse nuk u doli fati, por ia kushtuan deri në fund jetën vëllait të tyre, mbretit Ahmet Zogu. Geraldina, vit pas viti, u bë nëna e të gjithë shqiptarëve në emigracion. Ishte shumë e pjekur politikisht dhe gjithnjë i merreshin këshilla, si nga Mbreti Ahmet Zogu, ashtu më vonë nga i biri. Për nga bukuria dihet tashmë, se që në rininë e hershme ajo u quajt me të drejtë “trëndafili i bardhë” dhe sado kalonin vite, fisnikëria i dukej qartë në fytyrë. Di të them edhe që ishte shumë fetare. Besimtare katolike.
*Nëse ishte shumë besimtare katolike, atëherë pse Vatikani nuk ia lejoi martesën e Geraldinës me Ahmet Zogun?*
E vërtetë që nuk e pranoi në fillim Vatikani, për shkak se Ahmet Zogu ishte mysliman. Me një Europë në masë katolike dhe në një kohë kur religjioni kishte po aq pushtet sa edhe një monarki apo republikë, martesa e një katolikeje me mysliman përbënte shqetësim të madh për Vatikanin. Unë nuk mund të kujtoj diçka nga martesa, pasi siç thashë, kam qenë fëmijë. Megjithatë, ekziston shtypi ndërkombëtar edhe për këtë çështje. Për shembull, “The Daily Telegraph and Morning Post”, London, England, më 16 shkurt 1938, ka shkruar, botuar me titull: Papa, në pritje të garancive nga Mbreti Zog. “Qyteti i Vatikanit, e martë. – Siç qe parashikuar në “The daily telegraph and morning post”, të enjten e shkuar, Shikimi i Bekuar nuk i ka dhënë të drejtën konteshës Geladine Appony për lejen për të cilën kishte aplikuar, për t’u martuar me Zogun, Mbretin e Shqiptarëve, që është myslyman. Një martesë fetare sipas riteve katolike do të solemnizohet përpara martesës civile; dhe fëmijët e dalë nga martesa e konteshës Geraldinë do të rriten si katolikë romanë. Mbreti Zog deri tani nuk ka marrë asnjë hap për të firmosur këto garanci. Vonesa ka çuar në publikimin e një deklaratetë gjatë zyrtare në “Ossevatore Romano-n” e sotme, organi zyrtar i Vatikanit”, thuhet ndër të tjera në atë shkrim. Pas disa negociatash me Vatikanin, duke parë përkushtimin e mbretëreshës Geraldinë si katolike, por edhe të drejtat dhe liritë e mëdha fetare që Ahmet Zogu u siguronte qytetarëve, u lejua martesa. Në mes të marsit 1938, u dha zyrtarisht lajmi nëpër media: “Me disa rregullime, Vatikani ka lejuar martesën e ardhshme të Mbretit të Shqiptarëve Ahmet Zogu me konteshën Geraldina Appony të Hungarisë. Vetë Papa Piu lejoi martesën”. Me kalimin e viteve, Geraldina u bë shumë e respektuar në Vatikan dhe më gjerë. Ajo ka takuar Nënë Terezën, Papa Gjon Palin II etj. dhe ka pasur bekimin e tyre.
*Duke iu rikthyer Ahmet Zogut, është folur për disa tentativa ushtarake në mërgim, për të rrëzuar komunizmin në Shqipëri? Cila prej tyre ka qenë më e organizuara, më seriozja?*
Më organizuara, më seriozja dhe që në fakt priteshin rezultate pozitive, ka qenë misioni “Kompania 4000”, që fatkeqësisht dështoi. Ideja për ngritjen e tij Ahmet Zogut i lindi që në Aleksandri, ku ftoi atje për bisedë mbështetësit e tij më besnikë, por edhe ata që i kishte pasur kundërshtarët më të fortë deri atëherë, si: Abaz Kupin, Mit’hat Frashërin, Mustafa Krujen, Ernest Koliqin, Mehdi Frashërin, Ago Again, Ihsan Toptanin, Gaqo Gogen etj. Pas shumë negociatash, ai formoi në Aleksandri komitetin “Shqipëria e Lirë”, që hynë në një operacion të përbashkët me anglo-amerikanët, nën emrin “Kompania 4000”. Për muaj me radhë, u stërvitën dhjetëra persona në Maltë, Qipro, Gjermani, Itali etj., të cilët në fund u hodhën me parashuta në Shqipëri, pranë kufijve tokësorë dhe ujorë. Nuk po zgjatem shumë me detajet e këtij operacioni, pasi tashmë janë bërë të ditura publikisht, vetëm doja të theksoja që Ahmet Zogu, për hir të atdheut, arriti të bashkëpunonte me ata që për një kohë të gjatë ishin quajtur “armiqtë e tij”, emrat e të cilave ua dhashë më lart. Sa i përket operacionit “Kompania 4000”, ai bëri gjithçka ishte e mundur, por spiunët në çdo epokë kanë mbetur spiunë. Dhe britaniku Kim Filbi ishte spiuni i këtij operacioni, i cili bashkëpunonte me rusët, që i treguan gjithçka Enver Hoxhës.
*Flitet që jo vetëm Kim Filbi spiunoi, por edhe njerëz pranë Ahmet Zogut…*
Edhe pse kishte mundur të arrinte në strukturat më të larta të CIA-s dhe SIS, shërbimet sekrete amerikane dhe angleze, Filbi figuronte si personi që prej 20 vjetësh kishte shërbyer edhe si spiuni i sovjetikëve. Pra, kur u zhvillua operacioni “Kompania 4000”, ai kishte dy dekada i lidhur ngushtë me rusët, që në atë kohën ishin “mjaltë” me Enver Hoxhën. Për nga mënyra si rrodhën informacionet, për nga emrat konkretë që dolën, për nga detajet, vetëm Kim Filbi ka spiunuar. Vetëm ai dinte gjithçka për këtë operacionin, nga A te ZH, fiks ashtu siç iu spiunua Enver Hoxhës. Ndaj nuk kanë qenë njerëzit pranë Ahmet Zogut që kanë spiunuar, por Kim Filbi.
*Po pas këtij operacioni, a tentoi sërish Ahmet Zogu?*
Jo. Pas këtij operacioni ai nuk pati më as kushtet e favorshme politike, pasi u detyrua të lërë Egjiptin, dhe as shëndetin. Për më tepër, pas zbulimit të operacionit “Kompania 4000”, ai nuk dëshiroi të organizonte më misione kundër regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, që nuk garantonin jetën e ushtarakëve të tij. Përveç njerëzve të oborrit, ai nuk i besonte më askujt. Vetëm pas vdekjes së tij, i biri, Leka Zogu I, nisi disa tentativa, por edhe ai u tregua shumë i matur. Më së shumti u hakmor kundër spiunëve të Enver Hoxhës që e përndiqnin edhe në emigrim.
*Në ç’mënyrë u hakmor?*
Po ju tregoj një ngjarje, që kam qenë vetë prezent. Në vitin 1976, nga agjentë të Enver Hoxhës në Ambasadën Shqiptare në Paris u bënë përpjekje për të prishur varrin e Ahmet Zogut. Për këtë na tregoi një mik i familjes me mbiemrin Vladi, Sulë Vladi, i cili kishte varrin e të vëllait aty pranë Ahmet Zogut. Si i përmalluar, ai kalonte çdo ditë nga varrezat, sa herë dilte në mëngjes herët për në punë. Një nga vizitat e tij andej, ai kishte parë dy persona që përpiqeshin që të nxirrnin arkivolin e Ahmet Zogut nga varri. Sulë Vladi ishte ndalur dhe sapo ata e kishin parë, ishin larguar. Menjëherë Sula lajmëroi familjen mbretërore dhe ne shkuam në varreza. Diku pranë gjetëm një vend tjetër, e rrethuam, e betonuam dhe e futëm arkivolin provizorisht aty, ndërkohë që shkruam zyrtarisht një notë ankese dhe proteste për strukturat shtetërore më të larta franceze. Megjithatë, nuk po na zinte vendi me kaq dhe Leka Zogu I mendoi që t’i jepte një mësim Ambasadës Shqiptare atje. Bëmë një plan dhe studiuam vendndodhjen e njerëzve brenda. Vumë re që kati i parë dhe i dytë nuk kishte njerëz gjatë natës dhe shërbenin si zyra. Vetëm në katin e tretë rrinte dikush, siç duket roja. Duke qenë se nuk dëshironim të vrisnim njeri, por vetëm ta shkatërronim si ndërtesë, duke i dhënë kështu një mesazh Enver Hoxhës, zgjodhëm armën bazuk (bazooka). Kjo lloj arme është si tip mortaje, topi, por ndryshe nga ato, fillimisht çan pengesën nga jashtë, pastaj shpërthen brenda. Kështu u bë. Morëm shënjestrën dhe qëlluam. Kati i parë u dëmtua krejtësisht. I dytë, deri në gjysmë. Ndërsa i treti kishte më pak dëme. Fiks siç e kishim parashikuar.
*Nga rrëfimi duket sikur ju keni qenë autori i këtij shpërthimi?*
Unë dhe Ylli Spahia bëmë atentatin, sigurisht që na ndihmuan me informacione edhe të tjerë. Madje, Ylli Spahia qëlloi. Është personi që ka qenë 23 vjet në shërbim të mbretit. Megjithatë, menjëherë pas shpërthimit, vetë mbreti Leka Zogu I e mori përsipër atentatin.
*A u arrestua Leka Zogu I për këtë atentat?*
Leka Zogu I thjesht u mor në pyetje për dijeni, ndërsa mua dhe Ylli Spahinë na arrestuan, për të na lëshuar shumë shpejt. Pavarësisht se bëmë atentatin, ne kishim krijuar alibi shumë të fortë me ca miq francezë, sikur kishim qenë në darkë me ata. Policia mblodhi dëshmitë dhe ne shpëtuam. Më kujtohet dhe diçka tjetër në këtë kohë, lidhur me varrin e Ahmet Zogut, që bëri bujë dhe doli në faqe të para të gazetës. Nga agjencia e lajmeve franceze “AFP”, erdhën më pyetën rreth prishjes së varrit dhe unë u thashë: “Keni shembull konkret që komunizmi nuk respekton as të vdekurit, për të mos folur për të gjallët”. Nga ana tjetër, morëm vesh që Enver Hoxha ishte xhindosur krejtësisht në Shqipëri dhe kjo na bëri që sërish t’i bënim atentate të tjera. Që ta xhindosnim edhe më keq.
*Për shembull, çfarë atentati?*
Atentati i radhës ishte prerja e kabllos nënujor telefonik në mes Shqipërisë dhe Italisë. Për një kohë të gjatë, të dy shtetet mbetën pa komunikim. Me anë të një polumbari bëmë prerjen e kabllos, ndërsa nga qielli, duke llogaritur shpejtësinë dhe drejtimin e erës, lëshuam dhjetëra balona me trakte në kufijtë shqiptarë. Aty tregonim për misionin tonë, si edhe bënim thirrje kundër komunizmit dhe rrëzimin e Enver Hoxhës. Ashtu si babai i tij, Leka Zogu I nuk e pa të arsyeshme që të çonte mision ushtarak direkt në Shqipëri, por gjeti lloj-lloj formash si këto që ju përmenda, që t’i kundërvihej sistemit diktatorial. Pa harruar këto, edhe diplomacinë e madhe që ka përdorur me faktorët ndërkombëtarë.
Edhe komploti kundër Enver Hoxhës, i udhëhequr nga Xhevdet Mustafa në Shqipëri, pati viktima. 
*A nuk ishte pas tij edhe Leka Zogu I, siç edhe është thënë?*
Mirë që ma bëtë këtë pyetje, pasi është momenti që ta sqaroj njëherë e mirë këtë histori. Kam dijeni të plotë rreth kësaj historie. Leka Zogu I ka pasur informacion për komplotin dhe ka takuar personalisht Xhevdet Mustafën, diku në Zelandën e Re. Atje është bërë edhe plani për eliminimin e Enver Hoxhës. Sapo janë takuar, Leka I e ka parë të shoqëruar me disa persona që i njihte mirë.
*Cilët ishin këta persona?*
Nuk më kujtohen emrat, pasi nuk i kam parë me sytë e mi. Vetëm di që Leka I më ka thënë që ka parë në një tavolinë me Xhevdet Mustafën biznesmenë që bëjnë tregti të ngushtë me Enver Hoxhën dhe janë krejt të pabesueshëm për të kryer një mision. Të njëjtën gjë ia ka thënë edhe vetë Xhevdet Mustafës. E ka paralajmëruar që të mos e bënte atë komplot. Leka Zogu I është larguar shumë i mërzitur nga ai takim dhe nuk ka dashur që të mësojë më shumë se si do ta realizonte komplotin Xhevdet Mustafa, në mënyrë që çdo gjë që të ndodhte më pas, ashtu siç ndodhi, të mos i faturohej atij. Pra, për t’iu përgjigjur pyetjes suaj, Leka Zogu I jo vetëm që nuk ka mbështetur komplotin e Xhevdet Mustafës, por edhe ka qenë krejtësisht kundër tij, për arsyet që ju parashtrova.
*Shihet qartë që ju e mbroni si xhaxhain tuaj, Ahmet Zogun, ashtu edhe djalin e tij, kushëririn tuaj të parë, Leka Zogu I. Pavarësisht rrëfimit, flitet se ju jeni përjashtuar njëherë nga oborri mbretëror?*
Ju kam treguar që fëmijërinë unë e kam kaluar në Turqi. Por pasi i jam ribashkuar familjes mbretërore në Egjipt, në vitin 1947, kurrë nuk jam ndarë prej tyre dhe as nuk jam përjashtuar. Po të bëni llogaritë, kam qenë rreth 14 vjeç kur jam takuar me familjen mbretërore. Vetëm nëse më kanë përjashtuar kur kam qenë foshnjë dhe unë nuk jam në dijeni, me të drejtë… Në të gjithë vitet e aktiviteteve të familjes mbretërore është e dëshmuar me dokumente prania ime. Megjithatë, e di unë se nga kush kanë dalë këto thashetheme, se e kam dëgjuar edhe më parë.
*Nga kush?*
Nga Isuf Mullai. Ai është personazhi real i librit “Mërgata e Qyqeve”, ai që në libër vesh petkun e Manush Kelmendit. Spiuni i Enver Hoxhës. E ka pranuar edhe vetë ai. Isuf Mullai shërbeu disa vite si agjent i Sigurimit të Shtetit, i infiltruar në oborrin mbretëror në mërgim të Ahmet Zogut. Po kur u zbulua, pas kthimit në Shqipëri, ai filloi të trillojë histori. Fiks ashtu siç ia kishte ënda Enver Hoxhës. Një pallat mbretëror me intriga brenda, të zbukuruara, të fantazuara me stilin tipik komunist…
vijon…
*Porosia e Zogut për t’i vënë  eksploziv Aeroportit të Gabonit*
Dihet tashmë që jeta i ka nisur me emigrim Leka Zogut I, pasi u largua nga Shqipëria ende pa mbushur 48 orë. Megjithatë, nga transferimi nga një shtet në tjetrin, ka plot histori për të treguar. Siç është kjo e rrëfyer prej Skënder Zogut, në Aeroportin e Gabonit. “Në shtator 1962 lamë Francën për t’u vendosur në Spanjë, ku ishte në fuqi Mbreti Juan Carlos. Në vitin 1976, Leka I themeloi Këshillin për Çlirimin e Shqipërisë Etnike, u zgjodh dhe komandant i Ushtrisë Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Shqipërisë Etnike. Gjatë vitit 1977, ai i intensifikoi aksionet dhe demarshet politike kundër regjimit komunist të Tiranës. Por, ky aktivitet do të bëhej shkak që Spanja, një aplikante e zjarrtë për t’u anëtarësuar në Bashkimin Europian, të tërhiqej përballë trysnisë së disa vendeve që ankoheshin se rrëzimi i qeverisë komuniste në Shqipëri do të sillte si efekt edhe destabilizimin e Jugosllavisë. Prandaj, qeveria spanjolle kërkoi ndërprerjen e aktivitetit të mbretit Leka, duke e detyruar këtë të fundit të largohej në janar të vitit 1979 drejt Rhodezisë. Por, duke qenë se aty nuk kishte linjë direkte avioni, mbërritëm në Gabon, me 60 ushtarë. Gjendja ishte shumë e tensionuar, pasi Leka I duhej të merrte leje për të ikur që andej, se kishte informacione që Presidenti i Gabonit kishte bërë bisedime me Enver Hoxhën, për të na dorëzuar te ai. Atëherë, Leka Zogu I na tha: Unë po shkoj të takoj funksionarët e shtetit dhe diplomatët. Nëse nuk kthehem brenda 2 orësh, hidheni në erë këtë aeroport dhe çfarë t’ju dalë përpara… Ishin orët më të gjata që kemi kaluar. Fatmirësisht, ai u kthye me miratimin në duar dhe ne u nisëm drejt Rhodezisë, Zimbabveja e sotme”.

_Panorama_

----------


## POKO

Mbreti Zog me nënën, motrat dhe nipin Tati, 1928

----------


## POKO

Geraldine Apponyi de Nagyappony (6.8.1915- 22.10.2002)

----------


## POKO

Mbreti Zog, Geraldina dhe adjutantët, 1938

----------

